# Life on the Path (ooc)



## Serpion5

The Story...

_The Eldar of Craftworld Ulthwe tread a dangerous path in their many lifetimes, for it is their duty to guard the Eye of Terror and contain the threat within. Through the guidance of its seers and the manipulation of the lesser races, they have kept the threat of Chaos at bay. 

But there are inevitably times when the young and foolish races cannot be trusted, and the warhost of the Craftworld must intervene directly to prevent catastrophe. In these dark times, they find themselves called to battle more and more often to prevent Chaos from spilling out among the stars and destroying everything the eldar have died to protect for millennia. From battles aboard starships to warfare upon dying planets, there is nowhere in that region of space that has not fallen under Ulthwe`s sway.

But they do not fight alone. Such is the importance of their task that the other craftworlds will regularly dispatch their aid to ensure victory. It is now the closing years of the 41st millennium according to the human calendar. 

Never before has the galaxy been such a dark place..._



_Life on the Path_ is my attempt to conduct an epic Roleplaying experience the likes of which I`ve not yet accomplished. As such, I will be more strict on my recruiting policies than I usually am but I am sure this can still be a very rewarding game.  

The story will detail a sect of an Eldar alliance attempting to stall a part of Abaddon`s Black Crusade led by one of the Despoiler`s chosen lieutenants. Farseer Maechu directs the efforts as they thwart the machinations of the sorcerer Zarakiel. The parts you play will be instrumental.


The Path:


You have the option of following three paths. You will begin on the initial path, progress after a short time on the further path, then if you are truly dedicated you will reach the final path. Once here your fate is sealed and you will forever walk the path you have chosen.


*Path of the Witch:* (max.2: FULL)



Initial Path: Warlock

The warlock focusses their psychic ability upon the destruction of their enemies in battle. They weave spells of misdirection and ruin upon their foes, and spells of protection and courage within their allies.They wield the psionically attuned witchblade with devastating force.

Further Path: Spiritseer

The spiritseer has a greater affinity for communing with the waystones of the fallen and can call upon greater reserves of strength than their warlock brethren. They often see to the preparations of the eldar wraith constructs and will lead them into battle.

Final Path: Farseer

The farseer is the fate that awaits all who tread the path of the witch for too long. Their power is immense and they wield the accumulated wisdom of the infinity circuit with practiced efficiency and lethality. More importantly than this, they scry the strands of fate, divining the future and guiding their warriors along the most beneficial path forward. 
 

*Path of the Warrior:*



Initial Path: Diciple

Diciples are new upon the path of the warrior, having not long joined their chosen temple and begun service to Khaine. As they hone their skills through training and true combat, they will learn to don their war mask and become brutal and efficient killers. 

Further Path: Warrior

The warrior has become the consumate death dealer upon the field of war, having perfected their craft to an art.

Final Path: Exarch

The exarch has lost himself in the ways of the warrior, no longer able to remove his war mask and no longer able to set foot outside his shrine except to wage war and meet council. They embody millennia of experience and numerous lifetimes of accumulated knowledge. Only the greates of foes can match them for prowess and lethality. 


*Path of the Outcast:* (max.2: FULL)



Initial Path: Ranger

The ranger is one who has forsaken the rigid dicipline of their craftworld to sate their sense of adventure and wanderlust. Though they may wander far and wide, loyalty remains true and they will return to aid their kin in times of need.

Further Path: Corsair

Corsairs are those rangers whose sense of adventure eclipses the fleeting fancies of their kin, and as such they willingly seek thrill and adventure. When war calls, they often lend their strength, their collected wisdom and unorthodox techniques proving invaluable. 

Final Path: Pathfinder

The pathfinder has become so accustomed to the life of freedom that for him there is no going back. He will forever walk his own path but will not abandon his people. He is a survivor to the core, his skills and prowess meaning that few of his enemies will ever see the blade that slays them or the sabetour who destroys his schemes.



Obviously, the path of the warrior is the one I expect to be most common and the most versatile. I will accept any aspect so long as you yourself are aware of the appropriate fluff for such a role. Anyone that has read _path of the Warrior_ should find this quite easy to follow. 


Rules:

1: Thou shalt not godmod. I will give you parameters for controlling NPC`s where appropriate or necessary. Beyond this, you will not control an NPC or another player`s character without my permission or the player`s permission respectively.

2: Thou shalt not ji-jack thine thread. I am fine with players posting multiple times per update, however I don`t want to see it dominated by two or three players. As such, please wait until at least two others have posted before you post again.

3: Thou shalt not post crap! I am making minimum post requirement *seven decent length sentences!* This applies to every post you make, so think carefully before posting multiple times if you have FA to actually write about.

4: Thou shalt observe all forum rules beyond these. 


Characters:

Consider this the template. Preset for your copy-pasting convenience. 


Name: 

Gender: 

Appearance: 

Age: 

Home: 

Personality: 

History: 

Path:



Name: This shouldn`t be hard to figure out. And while Eldar names are ridiculously elaborate, a short version is also acceptable.  

Gender: Either one is fine. 

Appearance: What do you look like, besides tall and thin? 

Age: Generally should be youngish, so anywhere between a hundred years old three hundred is fine.

Home: The craftworld you were born on. Are you native to Ulthwe or have you come from further?

Personality: What`s your outlook on life? Your take on things? 

History: Where have you been? What have you done? What other paths may you have trodden in a past lifetime?

Path: What path do you walk now? Warriors also detail your temple here. 

And for the final touch, a spiffy picture.


----------



## Serpion5

Characters: 

Santaire as _Drasi Vrai_



Name: Drasi Vrai

Gender: Male

Appearance: Tall, slim and athletic as with all Eldar Drasi has several defining features. The first is his face. He has a noble face that would be handsome were it not marred with a long scar that runs from just below his eye to his jaw. His eyes are an icy blue and his black hair is cropped short. The second is only noticeable when he goes without his armour. His arm and leg muscles stand out like steel chords, this is noticable but the most prominent thing is that his torso is covered in ugly scars. The third and final feature is his armour. He wears a weather beaten cloak that is customary to all rangers and the armour beneath it is a dark blue mixed with black. To look at him you would not know which Craftworld he came from. His helmet is the only thing which gives it away, having the symbol of Alaitoc on it’s forehead.

Age: 108

Home: Craftworld Alaitoc

Personality: Drasi does not trust easily. He spent years far away from his kin and this has caused him to have a deep mistrust of all he does not know of or had known when he was still with his Craftworld. Once you get to know him you would find that he is care free and charismatic. However this is often buried beneath the weight of the knowledge that one wrong step would send him plummeting into the abyss. He never fit in with the strict adherence to the path of his home. He would have stayed however had he not been banished by his master to the far corners of space. This has made him bitter and some see this bitterness as a wish to be left alone when in truth he yearns for someone to understand his pain and accept it.

History: Drasi’s birth was the result of a union between a fledgling Aspect warrior and an artist. His parents both became fixated on their paths and thus each wanted the young Eldar to follow in their footsteps. Drasi’s life got complicated very quickly when his father was killed by a rampaging ork Warboss and his mother decided that with the death of the only figurehead Drasi had besides her was dead then he would focus on following her path. Drasi did not however. He moved between the paths, never finding one that fitted him until he joined the warrior temple. He was still unsure but it was more suited to him than any other path.

He quickly gained a name for himself but this came to be his downfall and the cause of his banishment. Everyone began to have high expectations and thus when he failed in a mission the master of his temple decided that the shame was so great that the young Eldar warrior would never recover his standing and thus Drasi was banished from the Craftworld. The peculiar thing is that he was not the cause of the mission’s failure but since he was the Aspect warrior with the greatest reputation the blame fell to him.

He had been part of the striking scorpion temple and he and a small group of warriors had been tasked with eliminating an enemy commander. They had been approaching the target after several weeks on the hunt and Drasi had been prepared to kill the foe with his scorpion Chainsword when one of the more eager members of the group stepped on something and the sound made the commander’s guards turn around. They saw Drasi, poised to strike and they opened fire. The scorpions had killed their prey and his guards but the alarm had been sounded and they found themselves in the midst of a killing ground with weapons being trained on them.

They had only just managed to escape and 2 of them had been killed but the rest survived. When they returned to the Craftworld the Exarch of their temple had banished Drasi, fearing that he would lose standing if he did not for Drasi had become a favourite of the temple. The warrior who had given them away got banished from the aspect temple and Drasi got banished from the Craftworld. He spent years as an outcast with no purpose until he stumbled across a group of Eldar corsairs who were travelling to Ulthwe. They granted him passage providing he left the ship once they arrived and he agreed for he was eager to be among his kin once more.

When they arrived Drasi was confused, it seemed everyone had changed in his absence, it took a few months for the realisation to hit. Everything was the same, he was the one who had changed. He is eager to wash away his doubts in the fight against Chaos… 

Path: Outcast


Lord Ramo as _Kendra Kharendrash_



Name: Kendra Kharendrash

Gender: Female

Appearance: Kendra is the perfect image of an eldar female. She is long limbed like the rest of the eldar race, her form unblemished with any form of scars or imperfections. Her skin is pale, unnaturally so as if she was a ghost or a spirit to a mans eye. Kendra moves with unnatural grace, epitomizing speed and grace over brute strength. Her hair is red, like a fire and is fairly short stopping at her shoulders. She has deep blue eyes, able to follow the slightest movement and can appear to penetrate a persons soul. 

Age: 158

Home: Ulthwe

Personality: Kendra is a calm and confident individual. She believes in patience and will try and think of the best solution before rushing to deal with it. Kendra believes in the Eldar paths wholeheartedly, and will place trust in her Kin above all others. She maybe a trusting individual, but she isn't stupid, able to adapt to a changing situation quickly and help to guide her fellows through it.

History: Kendra is the offspring of two warlocks of Ulthwe, both of them had served together for over a hundred years after they met before Kendra was born. Her father mastered the path and moved on to become an artisan, having spent previously time on the path of the warrior as well as the seer path, whilst her mother strayed to far from the path to turn back and became a farseer. Kendra grew up seeing how well respected and powerful her mother was on Ulthwe, able to move forces and anticipate changes that others could not see.

She had a great respect for both her parents, following her mothers advice to the letter as she had the power of divination. Her father encouraged her throughout. Kendra was drawn to the Howling Banshee aspect first, one too which she enjoyed as it helped to define her fighting style and her speed and grace. As a howling banshee she fought against the crude and vile orks, the Imperium of man and her own dark kin, learning everything she could about her opponents quickly.

She fought to help a garrison of Imperial Guard to fight off an Ork Waaagh! The strike force helping to hold out until the Imperial Guard were reinforced, ending the threat to a nearby maiden world, which would have been diminished in its beauty if the orks had not been stopped. Kendra has a love for close combat, preferring fighting face to face with an enemy instead of using a ranged weapon, which she developed during this time.

She stayed true to the path and had mastered it before she moved on to the path of the seer. Kendra wished to be like her mother, able to guide the craftworld to a better future and one day perhaps help to lead it.

Path: Path of the Seer (Warlock)


Jackinator as _Requiel Kysadur_



Name: Requiel Kysadur

Gender: Male

Appearance: Requiel is as graceful and athletic as any of his kin, but his face is unusually scarred, three tracing their way down across his face and marring an otherwise striking countenance, in addition to this he has a slight limp in his left leg, not enough to impair him in battle, but enough to slow him down a little, relics of his history. His hair is cut short, cropped would be an apt description and is pure white. His eyes are a deep blue, so deep in fact as to be almost black and are almost completely unreadable, even to those of his race.

Age: 127

Home: Craftworld Iyanden

Personality: Requiel is harsh and judgemental, but measured in his actions, he has an unusually fiery temper for one who treads the path of the witch, and once he loses it he can be terrifying. He comes from a craftworld that has suffered more than most, the Tyranids slaughtering a great many of his kin. Due to this he accepts that to survive the Eldar must work together, although he will not suffer fools gladly and will make clear any objections he has loudly and vehemently. Outside of this he is a creature of few words, often dark and brooding.

History: Neither of Requiel's parents were associated with war, his father was an artisan and his mother a musician. Towards the end of their lives they both became fixated upon their paths and ultimately abandoned him to choose his own. He himself moved between paths, attempting both artisan and musician before a short spell on the path of the Warrior as a Striking Scorpion.

He was studying on a civilian path when Iyanden readied for the assault of the Tyranids, as was his duty he joined the Guardian defence force as a member of a strike squad. The battle was in full flow when they were sent to identify and eliminate a threat found deeper in the craft world than any other Tyranids had reached yet. Upon finding them they discovered their error, their Warlock, though powerful was ripped apart in seconds by a Broodlord and the genestealers swiftly set about tearing the Guardians limb from limb. It was here that he recieved his scars and his limp, despite his squad slaying a number of the aliens it wasn't until the arrival of a seer council that the genestealers were defeated, sliced apart in a dazzling display of psychic prowess.

After the great battle which saw Iyanden near eradicated he recovered, seeing the might of the Craftworld's ancestors being awoken in the form of wraith constructs. His anger at the death of so many of his kin and the manner of his survival influenced him deeply and he almost unconsciously found himself treading the path of the witch. He has sworn to never leave himself in that position of helplessness again.

Path: Path of the Witch


Angel Encarmine as _Jaeriel_



Name: Jaeriel

Gender: Male

Appearance: Thin, tall and strong like most of his Eldar Kin, he has long black hair that he keeps tied back. His face is long and slim, and he has Piercing green eyes. Whilst in his armor, one would not be able to see the sheer strength and muscle he has toned over the years on the path of the warrior.

Age: 230

Home: Biel-Tan

Personality: A very calm individual, Jaeriel very seldomly speaks to those outside of his aspect temple. But when among his kin, he is known to joke, sing and laugh with them. An all around likeable Eldar, many think he will change from the path of the warrior to the path of the artist in due time, but others know the truth. He is a being filled with hatred for his enemies, and this hatred becomes known on the battlefield. Whilst in battle he is an entirely different Eldar, viciously killing his enemies with no remorse or thought. 


History: Jaeriel is the son of a Howling Banshee and a Dark Reaper. From an early age his parents instilled upon him discipline as if he were already on the path of the warrior. At first he rebelled, wishing to become something else, but finally he realized his soul called for war, and started out in the same temple as his father, the Dark Reapers. For many long years he fought as a Dark Reaper against many different foes including orks, chaos, imperium of man, and his dark brethren. Many whispered that he would become an exarch of the Reapers, but after weeks of meditating Jaeriel felt his soul calling out against it and he left the temple to join another. Many times as a Dark Reaper he found himself reveling in the slaughter of his enemies, and it is these memories that frighten him. Jaeriel holds hatred for the imperium of man especially the Blood Raven Space Marines, as they have blundered into several of his craftworld's delicate plans ruining everything. He holds no patience for humans in general, and has been known to kill them on sight. This hatred is what drew him eventually to the warp spiders, seeing how they were able to jump out of the warp massacre their enemies, then retreat quickly. He fought several times under the farseer Macha, notably on the planet Tartarus, where his hate for the Blood Ravens began.b

Path: Path of the warrior, Warp Spider Aspect.


Unxpected as _Othuen_



*Name*: Othuen

*Gender*: male

*Age*: 189

*Home*: Ulthwe

*Path:* Warrior, warp spider aspect.

*Appearance*: Somewhat of a stronger upper body build than the average eldar, due to having to don the heavy aspect armor of the warp spiders, as well as constantly training for war since birth due to the proximity of Ulthwe to the eye of terror and the responsibility it places on itself for keeping what lies within at bay. Atop his broad shoulders is a wide jawed face with long thin eye brows flat against his square-like forehead. A clean smooth-skinned face devoid of scars or bruises. He has black hair, short on top with a thin tail in the back going down to the middle of his back. 

His armor has the same colors as those of his craftworld, except for his helmet which is colored red and white, his aspect's temple colors. Once the level of warrior more of his armor shall be painted red, and if he ever becomes exarch, the temple's colors shall consume him.
*
Personality*: Othuen is always serious. He focuses on his duties 100%. He could be considered a 'worry-wart', always wanting to double check, and always wanting to make sure everything is done properly and that things are going according to plan. If things begin to veer he quickly becomes worried or agitated, often feeling the need to take on the responsibilities that his less responsible allies seem to forsake or seem unable to take care of on their own. The hardships of Ulthwe have shaped him into a stern individual, the adventurous longing that turns younger eldar from other craftwords into positions such as corsairs never taking hold of him. 

*History*: Again, being born on Ulthwe, he has always been around conflict. he has seen chaos raiders board his home many times. He joined the unusually large ranks of guardian warriors that the Ulthwe craftworld has, and has fought off his fair share of chaos patrons already. He despises chaos, as he should. Several of his friends in life have fallen victim to both the raids of chaos on board the craftworld as well as their own attacks against the chaos forces around the Eye of Terror. 

After many years as a black guardian, he sought to become something greater, something better apt to repel the forces of chaos, and be able to run specific difficult missions that, though smaller in nature than full scale battle, would better cripple the enemy. When not repelling invasions in his civic duty as a black guardian who would spend much of his time studying the Eye of terror, its history, its creation, what lies directly within. Knowing the enemy is of utmost importance to him. He knows he will never tread the path of a warlock or seer, and so learning based on prior knowledge, experience, and logic is all he has to rely on. 

Though not considered a full warrior of the aspect yet, he is soon to be a graduated disciple of the warp spiders. 

As fate would have it, an allied band of eldar from different craftworlds have come together upon Ulthwe in preparation for halting the Despoiler's newest plans dead in their tracks and specialized units such as himself will be highly beneficial, if not necessary. In fact he has already noticed another from his aspect, bearing the green and white colors of the Biel-tan on small sections of his armor, participating in the initial gatherings of the alliance.


SonOfStan as _Arthuin Lacontiran_



Name: Arthuin Lacontiran

Gender: Male

Appearance: Of average height and build for his race, Arthuin has naturally brown eyes and straight brown hair. However, he is is quite fond of self-expression (within the limits of acceptable society, of course) For that reason, his hair is typically dyed a deep shade of black, with vivid red streaks running through it. He is frequently tattooed with a non permanent dye that lasts for only a few years, as there is little sense in keeping a single design over a centuries-long existence. He currently has several flowing patterns, wrapping around his arms and chest in deep blue ribbons.

Age: 200

Home: Ulthwe

Personality: Arthuin is mirthful and upbeat, always ready with a joke, and even more ready to laugh at the joke of a friend. He is a great supporter and encourager, always more then willing to help someone that he cares for. Arthuin attatches himself quickly, and has a tendency to be taken by surprise when others occasionally react unfavorably to his high level of energy. 

History: Arthuin is the child of a life-long Seer and Dreamer, both native to Ulthwe. His father joined the Crystal Seers early on in his childhood, and his mother was, for a time, lost on the path of Dreaming. For this reason, Arthuin was alone for much of his childhood, left often to his own devices. Rather then having an adverse affect on the young child, Arthuin's creativity and curiosity was allowed to blossom as he explored his Craftworld. Drawn first to the path of the Artisan, Arthuin thought he had found something that would be an appropriate channel for his energies.

What he found, however, was years of frustration. No matter how hard he tried, Arthuin never felt at rest, no matter how many works of art he produced. He began fearing that his creative drive and constant moving from one project to the next would doom him, at best, to a life devoid of peace, and at worst condemn him to a life devoid of the Path. Unsure of where else to go, Arthuin found himself at the Shrine of The Harbringer of Woe, at the foot of an arena made of solid marble. He was quickly taken in under the tutelage of the Exarch Moraien Kylindilandris, and began training as a Howling Banshee immediately. In the acrobatic violence of his new war-mask, and the brilliant splashes of blood created by his power saber, Arthuin finally found peace.


Path: Path of the Warrior(Howling Banshee)


andygorn as _Carane_



*Name:* Carane [unless there's a good reason or from Saim Hann, PC's won't know that she was formerly named Therianne, but she set this aside when she started to train on the Path of the Warrior]

*Gender:* Female

*Age:* 144

*Home:* Saim Hann

*Path:* Warrior, learning how to be a Shining Spear (Shrine of the Cerulean Shard)

*Appearance:*
Carane has kept her wild mane of crimson hair yet, in honour of her Shrine, this is shot through with various ice blue silk streamers and hair-braids.
Perhaps(?) contrary to public opinion, she doesn't dye it with enemy blood (but she won't deny if people ask her or accuse her of it, either).
Of average appearance, she's not the kind of person who tries to attract attention (romantic or otherwise), though she has a facial tattoo of a vertical string of 7 diamonds by her left temple/eye. 
Her armour is the usual Shining Spear (or trainee) armour, but her arm-bracers are ones she has made for herself from an unusual dark iron instead of the usual white/blue composites (if she has to use the normal armour braces, she will still wear the iron ones beneath).

*Personality:*
Carane has always had a 'young and reckless' side to her personality and it's thought that she will never lose these traits. Innovative and inventive, she throws herself dedicatedly to each task at hand. Although her actions always come from good intentions, she can be occasionally a little foolish (which she acknowledges) and hopes that time and experience will temper this and give her the wisdom she needs.

*History:*
Born to Artist parents, she was an engineer [or whatever the Eldar equivalent is], helping to maintain the famed Wind Rider jetbikes and their weaponry, always dreaming of taking to a life in the skies for herself.
Whilst serving as part of a Guardian squad in battle against a Dark Eldar raiding party, the chance came to serve her Craftworld in this role when a Wind Rider crashed and lost their steed.
Like with the rest of her life, she seized this opportunity both hands: although she made sure to keep her mind on the battle and not get carried away, she particularly relished her several duels against the foe's Reavers and Hellions.

After the battle, expecting a reprimand for her actions, more experienced veterans saw how easily she cast aside 'the warrior's mask' after battle and return to being her usual self.
They were thankful that she had not 'lost' herself too early, but knew that she was already destined for the Warrior's Path.
Although she took time to adjust to the Shrine, she took on a new name and has embraced the Shrine's ethos of scouting/reconnaissance and felling the enemy using 'death by a thousand cuts'.


Yru0 as _Jae Can-Aeth_



Name: Jae Can-Aeth

Gender: Female

Appearance: Jae is relatively short for her race, although would still be quite tall for a human. Her body is honed through years of practice and devotion to the paths, and her every move appears choreographed and graceful, as if part of some great dance. She hardly bears any marks of combat, having been trained in agility and to use her mobility as her shield, save for a dark burn along her left arm.

Jae's hair is a fiery red, perfectly in tune with her violent nature, but grown long and straight, keeping graceful. This is contrast with her young looking face, many have underestimated the seemingly innocent young woman before they know her true colors, but many point to the eyes as the sign of her nature, the bright blue wild and piercing in their gaze, almost dancing to the light that plays across them, apparently playful, but enough to make a man shudder.

Age: 126

Home: Ulthwe

Personality: Jae is a fiery and ambitious young woman, always in motion and searching for a greater thrill, and she has found this in the embrace of combat. However, she also believes wholy in the cause and survival of her species, willing and able to give her life for her craftworld in order to aid it's struggle, although impatient to prove this to her older peers.

Although loyal to the end, Jae has been accused by many to be a short fuse, although her personality always seems jovial, her anger always burns brightly, and it is both thrill and hatred that spurs her on in the midst of battle.

History: Jae was born to an Artisian and a Striking Scorpion Aspect warrior, her two parents having influenced her life incredibly, both through their absense and presence, with her aspect father often away on campaigns, fighting for the craftworld, Jae saw little of him and came to view him as an almost mystical and powerful figure, one to always look up to for bravery and courage. 

However, Jae's mother was much more in her life, urging her to follow the graceful path of the artisian and forego the dangerous world of war and the aspect temples. Jae complied and she embarked upon the path of the artisian from an early age, although she had difficulty finding one that suited her mobile and fiery nature, she turned to dance and performance as a method to burn up her seemingly limitless amount of energy. Jae was inspired by the Harlequin troupes that passed through her home, finding their hypnotic and ambitious acts to be enthralling, and she decided to devote herself to her art in its entirety, her performances becoming more and more ambitious and eratic as her personality seeped into her work. 

It seemed as if she would become lost on the path of the artisian given time, but for a tragic event that shook the foundation of her life. Her father was called to arms during one of his brief visits to the craftworld when Chaos raiders pillaged their home. Jae witnessed the battle that saw her father cut down by the foul warriors of evil and the vile gods. Following the conflict, Jae became more and more aggressive in her art, before finally taking it upon herself to avenge her father's death by taking up arms for the craftworld, and joined the Howling Banshee aspect temple.

Jae found herself in the swirling frenzy of combat, stretching herself to the limit, driven by an anger and hatred for her foes, she came to love the unpredictable dance. Jae's potential was seen, despite for one so young of age, and she was watched by her superiors, although some worried about the unbridled anger that the death of her father had brought upon her, however, as time wore on, Jae buried this anger deeper and deeper within her, feeding off of it but not letting it control her, and after confronting the orks and the imperium of man in battle, she found herself fighting for the enjoyment and thrill.



Path: Path of the Warrior (Howling Banshee)


DasOmen as _Svent Garut_



Name: Svent Garut

Gender: male

Appearance: Tall? Check, thin? Double check, looks like someone who's planted a bit too much explosive for his own amusement? Oh Yeah. In fact he has sort of a face that you can just tell that he's not going to play by the accepted rules. Unlike other Eldar who keep their hair neat, tidy, the prime example of clean and elegant. Svent seems to have missed a few of those finer points, like all of them. His hair is long, and reaches down to his shoulders but is kept pulled back into a pony tail, binding it with a clamp of some sort. He's the sort of jackass you'd expect to be down near the docks, with a parrot on a shoulder. As far as scarring goes he's virtually clean, save for one small tiny nick under his right eye when he got pricked by a pitifully nasty berry bush with thorns. Others have nasty battle scars, with prideful and respectable stories behind them. Him? Nope, got it from getting a few berries for a pie. There is no epic story behind it, it's more "THE FUCKER NICKED ME!"









yay for shotty image. any dawn of war 2 pros care to help me here?<

Age: 123

Home:  L'O Ranga (Warning! made up craft world to fit the character. that and to have a excuse for orange and black. hey can you blame me?)

Personality: A optimistic. Neigh carefree person with a thought process of there's always a good side to things. Half of the people he is traveling with could be killed by marines and he'd simply say that well, their food will last a bit longer now, or that at least they recovered the soulstones. He's also a bit of a jackass, joking, and rarely seems to take things seriously. But he's not so daft to ignore people in need. 

History: Svent was a bit of a odd one, then again most of the people from his craft world were considered odd in the Eldar community. Small little minor craft world, barely even notable and barely even a pinprick on the map compared to the other major ones such as Beil'tan. Hell even Yme-lok had more recognition in Eldar society than they did. 

Svent started out life on a pretty pristine world. Mostly untouched by the war in the greater part of the galaxy, save for the one or two ork waaaghs that decided to pass on through every once and a while. His early years weren't that of a artist, or a warrior, or anything remotely important like that. What path he took was a "River Guide" on a paradise world. His parents went pleased but little could be said about those who chose the path of a outcast, and Svent had apparently snagged that one right off the bat. And to be honest, his parents, the both of them down the path of the Witch, didn't take all to kindly to Svent's little spurt of independence. 

Needless to say, Svent left his Craftworld, traveling the stars for little more than the sake of exploring. This however could have gone better for the most part, much better. First off, when he left, no one decided to go with him, he was completely alone in his travels. Second?... Orks.

Away from the Eldar Craftworld and any sizable force that was remotely friendly, Svent has had a hard time surviving, but has mostly just run into trouble with Orks. to be honest he has bad luck with Orks. go out to scrounge for food, Squig bursts out of the bushes. Go to releave ones self on a tree, grot drops down with a knife and a plinka. Go over to gather some water, Killa kan trudges through the river hell bent on killing him. Do maintenance on his bike where he was on a planet he didn't think was inhabited by Orks? War Truk filled to the brim with Lootaz barrel over the dunes towards him. The ironic thing is, all this time, Svent has just been looking for a peaceful and pleasant world where he could just go to relax, and explore without a care in the world... He was actually trying to get away from the Orks!

In his many attempts to get away from Orks, he's often landed on Imperial worlds, and to be honest, he can see why most other Eldar don't care for the Humans. First off they shoot you on sight. They're cocky. And they're blind in their faith to their way and their god. Now mind you not all of the Humans Svent met were like this, a few actually gave him the time of day and attempted to converse with him on what would be considered menial matters by most Eldar, but Svent was genuinely interested. The few Agru worlds he landed on, or the few Paradise worlds he drifted to, the people there were a breed apart from the standard Imperial Human. First difference is they actually talked to him somewhat. Then again he hid his pointy ears and did his best to blend in. 

Svent also had a habit of drifting to worlds where the fighting had just about stopped. Worlds with wrecks, and ruins. He'd drift through the battlefields looking to the dead and the dieing, providing what comfort he could to the latter. It was on one of these wartourn worlds where he actually met another Eldar, although the word Eldar should be used loosely. He had attracted the attention of a few Dark Eldar slavers when he decided to start blowing things up out of boredom. And while Svent wasn't the most experienced person out there, the slavers went' the brightest bunch either. He ended up tricking them, making them think he fled through a Webway. When they chased after him and ventured through the Webway, he detonated enough charges to leave a decent crater in it's place. Needless to say Svent left that world, and crossed it off his map with the words "Never return" scribed under it. 

By the time he decided to trek back to his home Craftworld... He had spent so much time near Orks, and running away from Orks, and dealing with well... Orks. that he started to sound like a Ork himself to a degree. His craft world didn't like this too well, told him to try again, or rather that's the polite way of putting it. He was one of the few that weren't welcomed back with open arms, so he went off again, and this time, found a race that interested him greatly. A race, that for instance, didn't try and blow him out of the sky upon entering their airspace. They were actually kind enough to ask him who he was, what he was doing, all the niceties that you don't get much of in the galaxy. The smartass had stumbled upon the Tau, and to be honest, he loved it. But it was only so long before his wonder lust took hold again and he was off. This time punching in a set of random coordinates and jetting off to who knows where. 

When Svent slipped out and into real space, to be honest the last thing he expected to see was one of Ulthwe's ships. Thankfully it hailed him before it shot at him. Though he suspects if he told them no, they would have shot anyway. His exact words "In the interest of not being blown to meaty chunky, soon to be flash frozen bits... So I can well, you know, blow other things to bits, yes i'll help you."

It has been a strange trip indeed. And a strange trip on a singular path. The path of the Outcast. Or the path of the traveling Jackass who likes to blow things up, take your pick. Path of the Outcast is easier to say anyway.


Path: Path of the Jackass errr I mean Outcast, yes Outcast.


Goglas as _Shelwe Khaine_



Name: Shelwe Khaine (Meaning: Song of murder)

Gender: Male

Appearance: Unusual for an Eldar, Shelwe is well muscled and noticeably heavier than his kin, though not to a fault. He has an affliction, caused by a psychic backlash he suffered in the past, giving him eyes that are completely red.
The rest of his face is unassuming, with clear worry lines on his forehead, though those are usually covered by his black, unkempt, shoulder-length hair.
His body is covered by the heavy Aspect Armor of the Dark Reapers, which makes him look even bulkier. The armor is fully black, except for the helmet, which is white.

Age: 300

Home: Ulthwe

Personality: Shelwe's most noticeable personality trait is his compassion for all living things, be they Eldar or one of the lesser races. This empathy, however, almost disappears when he confronts any who threaten his companions, especially Chaos. This is due to his somewhat religious nature, and his relatively recent devotion to Khaine, the god of war.
When on or off the battlefield, he always seems sorrowful, even when joyous, as if he carries some great burden on his shoulders he can not let go of. 
Always ready to put himself in danger, especially when it comes to aiding his comrades, he nevertheless seems to disdain combat, leading some to believe he secretly wishes to die.

History: Shelwe's real name has been lost to him over eight decades ago, as he was losing himself on the Path of Grief. This, however, was not his first path. 

Most of Shelwe's life had been dedicated to the Path of the Seer. As a somewhat gifted psyker, he was put on the Path early on in his childhood, but was never able to see far or use his talent in conjunction with his Guardian training. Instead, his soul cried out for subtlety and softness, and led him to become a Bonesinger. 
After more than a century living his days in happiness, Shelwe came upon a great massacre of his people, as he was ordered to rebuild the defenses in an outlying region of the Craftworld after a devastating Chaos raid. As the other Seers took the Waystones of the dead to imbed them in the Infinity Circuit, Shelwe's mind was assaulted by the screams of pain and agony of the dying spirits. The psychic wave was so strong, Shelwe unwittingly joined the chorus of screams with his own soft voice, falling unconscious. 

After that Shelwe abandoned the Path of the Bonesinger and joined the Path of Grief, trying to maintain his sanity and silently prying for Isha to cleanse his mind of those horrible, pain-stricken screams.
This, however, availed him none, and for many years he grieved for the fallen. When he almost lost himself on the path, he was found by an Exarch of the Dark Reapers, who rescued him from his pain and taught him to use it against his enemies. 

Although still new to the Path of the Warrior, Shelwe Khaine, named so by his master upon joining the temple, is now 300 years old, and ready to protect the craftworlds from the hated enemy.

Path: Path of the Warrior, Dark Reapers aspect temple.
​


___


----------



## Santaire

Name: Drasi Vrai

Gender: Male

Appearance: Tall, slim and athletic as with all Eldar Drasi has several defining features. The first is his face. He has a noble face that would be handsome were it not marred with a long scar that runs from just below his eye to his jaw. His eyes are an icy blue and his black hair is cropped short. The second is only noticeable when he goes without his armour. His arm and leg muscles stand out like steel chords, this is noticable but the most prominent thing is that his torso is covered in ugly scars. The third and final feature is his armour. He wears a weather beaten cloak that is customary to all rangers and the armour beneath it is a dark blue mixed with black. To look at him you would not know which Craftworld he came from. His helmet is the only thing which gives it away, having the symbol of Alaitoc on it’s forehead.

Age: 258

Home: Craftworld Alaitoc

Personality: Drasi does not trust easily. He spent years far away from his kin and this has caused him to have a deep mistrust of all he does not know of or had known when he was still with his Craftworld. Once you get to know him you would find that he is care free and charismatic. However this is often buried beneath the weight of the knowledge that one wrong step would send him plummeting into the abyss. He never fit in with the strict adherence to the path of his home. He would have stayed however had he not been banished by his master to the far corners of space. This has made him bitter and some see this bitterness as a wish to be left alone when in truth he yearns for someone to understand his pain and accept it.

History: Drasi’s birth was the result of a union between a fledgling Aspect warrior and an artist. His parents both became fixated on their paths and thus each wanted the young Eldar to follow in their footsteps. Drasi’s life got complicated very quickly when his father was killed by a rampaging ork Warboss and his mother decided that with the death of the only figurehead Drasi had besides her was dead then he would focus on following her path. Drasi did not however. He moved between the paths, never finding one that fitted him until he joined the warrior temple. He was still unsure but it was more suited to him than any other path.

He quickly gained a name for himself but this came to be his downfall and the cause of his banishment. Everyone began to have high expectations and thus when he failed in a mission the master of his temple decided that the shame was so great that the young Eldar warrior would never recover his standing and thus Drasi was banished from the Craftworld. The peculiar thing is that he was not the cause of the mission’s failure but since he was the Aspect warrior with the greatest reputation the blame fell to him.

He had been part of the striking scorpion temple and he and a small group of warriors had been tasked with eliminating an enemy commander. They had been approaching the target after several weeks on the hunt and Drasi had been prepared to kill the foe with his scorpion Chainsword when one of the more eager members of the group stepped on something and the sound made the commander’s guards turn around. They saw Drasi, poised to strike and they opened fire. The scorpions had killed their prey and his guards but the alarm had been sounded and they found themselves in the midst of a killing ground with weapons being trained on them.

They had only just managed to escape and 2 of them had been killed but the rest survived. When they returned to the Craftworld the Exarch of their temple had banished Drasi, fearing that he would lose standing if he did not for Drasi had become a favourite of the temple. The warrior who had given them away got banished from the aspect temple and Drasi got banished from the Craftworld. He spent years as an outcast with no purpose until he stumbled across a group of Eldar corsairs who were travelling to Ulthwe. They granted him passage providing he left the ship once they arrived and he agreed for he was eager to be among his kin once more.

When they arrived Drasi was confused, it seemed everyone had changed in his absence, it took a few months for the realisation to hit. Everything was the same, he was the one who had changed. He is eager to wash away his doubts in the fight against Chaos… 

Path: Outcast


----------



## Serpion5

Not bad. :good: 

One ranger spot left, which I believe DasOmen is working on.


----------



## Santaire

A question on weapons. Do outcasts get snipers or shuriken catapults or do we choose? Or are we just going with codex rules with every ranger having a sniper?


----------



## Lord Ramo

Name: Kendra Kharendrash

Gender: Female

Appearance: Kendra is the perfect image of an eldar female. She is long limbed like the rest of the eldar race, her form unblemished with any form of scars or imperfections. Her skin is pale, unnaturally so as if she was a ghost or a spirit to a mans eye. Kendra moves with unnatural grace, epitomizing speed and grace over brute strength. Her hair is red, like a fire and is fairly short stopping at her shoulders. She has deep blue eyes, able to follow the slightest movement and can appear to penetrate a persons soul. 

Age: 108

Home: Ulthwe

Personality: Kendra is a calm and confident individual. She believes in patience and will try and think of the best solution before rushing to deal with it. Kendra believes in the Eldar paths wholeheartedly, and will place trust in her Kin above all others. She maybe a trusting individual, but she isn't stupid, able to adapt to a changing situation quickly and help to guide her fellows through it.

History: Kendra is the offspring of two warlocks of Ulthwe, both of them had served together for over a hundred years after they met before Kendra was born. Her father mastered the path and moved on to become an artisan, having spent previously time on the path of the warrior as well as the seer path, whilst her mother strayed to far from the path to turn back and became a farseer. Kendra grew up seeing how well respected and powerful her mother was on Ulthwe, able to move forces and anticipate changes that others could not see.

She had a great respect for both her parents, following her mothers advice to the letter as she had the power of divination. Her father encouraged her throughout. Kendra was drawn to the Howling Banshee aspect first, one too which she enjoyed as it helped to define her fighting style and her speed and grace. As a howling banshee she fought against the crude and vile orks, the Imperium of man and her own dark kin, learning everything she could about her opponents quickly.

She fought to help a garrison of Imperial Guard to fight off an Ork Waaagh! The strike force helping to hold out until the Imperial Guard were reinforced, ending the threat to a nearby maiden world, which would have been diminished in its beauty if the orks had not been stopped. Kendra has a love for close combat, preferring fighting face to face with an enemy instead of using a ranged weapon, which she developed during this time.

She stayed true to the path and had mastered it before she moved on to the path of the seer. Kendra wished to be like her mother, able to guide the craftworld to a better future and one day perhaps help to lead it.

Path: Path of the Seer (Warlock)


----------



## Jackinator

Name: Requiel Kysadur

Gender: Male

Appearance: Requiel is as graceful and athletic as any of his kin, but his face is unusually scarred, three tracing their way down across his face and marring an otherwise striking countenance, in addition to this he has a slight limp in his left leg, not enough to impair him in battle, but enough to slow him down a little, relics of his history. His hair is cut short, cropped would be an apt description and is pure white. His eyes are a deep blue, so deep in fact as to be almost black and are almost completely unreadable, even to those of his race.

Age: 127

Home: Craftworld Iyanden

Personality: Requiel is harsh and judgemental, but measured in his actions, he has an unusually fiery temper for one who treads the path of the witch, and once he loses it he can be terrifying. He comes from a craftworld that has suffered more than most, the Tyranids slaughtering a great many of his kin. Due to this he accepts that to survive the Eldar must work together, although he will not suffer fools gladly and will make clear any objections he has loudly and vehemently. Outside of this he is a creature of few words, often dark and brooding.

History: Neither of Requiel's parents were associated with war, his father was an artisan and his mother a musician. Towards the end of their lives they both became fixated upon their paths and ultimately abandoned him to choose his own. He himself moved between paths, attempting both artisan and musician before a short spell on the path of the Warrior as a Striking Scorpion.

He was studying on a civilian path when Iyanden readied for the assault of the Tyranids, as was his duty he joined the Guardian defence force as a member of a strike squad. The battle was in full flow when they were sent to identify and eliminate a threat found deeper in the craft world than any other Tyranids had reached yet. Upon finding them they discovered their error, their Warlock, though powerful was ripped apart in seconds by a Broodlord and the genestealers swiftly set about tearing the Guardians limb from limb. It was here that he recieved his scars and his limp, despite his squad slaying a number of the aliens it wasn't until the arrival of a seer council that the genestealers were defeated, sliced apart in a dazzling display of psychic prowess.

After the great battle which saw Iyanden near eradicated he recovered, seeing the might of the Craftworld's ancestors being awoken in the form of wraith constructs. His anger at the death of so many of his kin and the manner of his survival influenced him deeply and he almost unconsciously found himself treading the path of the witch. He has sworn to never leave himself in that position of helplessness again.

Path: Path of the Witch


----------



## Angel Encarmine

Reserving warrior spot! dont have time to write it right now will have it later tonight


----------



## DasOmen

i'll have a ranger up later today


----------



## Angel Encarmine

Name: Jaeriel

Gender: Male

Appearance: Thin, tall and strong like most of his Eldar Kin, he has long black hair that he keeps tied back. His face is long and slim, and he has Piercing green eyes. Whilst in his armor, one would not be able to see the sheer strength and muscle he has toned over the years on the path of the warrior.

Age: 230

Home: Biel-Tan

Personality: A very calm individual, Jaeriel very seldomly speaks to those outside of his aspect temple. But when among his kin, he is known to joke, sing and laugh with them. An all around likeable Eldar, many think he will change from the path of the warrior to the path of the artist in due time, but others know the truth. He is a being filled with hatred for his enemies, and this hatred becomes known on the battlefield. Whilst in battle he is an entirely different Eldar, viciously killing his enemies with no remorse or thought. 


History: Jaeriel is the son of a Howling Banshee and a Dark Reaper. From an early age his parents instilled upon him discipline as if he were already on the path of the warrior. At first he rebelled, wishing to become something else, but finally he realized his soul called for war, and started out in the same temple as his father, the Dark Reapers. For many long years he fought as a Dark Reaper against many different foes including orks, chaos, imperium of man, and his dark brethren. Many whispered that he would become an exarch of the Reapers, but after weeks of meditating Jaeriel felt his soul calling out against it and he left the temple to join another. Many times as a Dark Reaper he found himself reveling in the slaughter of his enemies, and it is these memories that frighten him. Jaeriel holds hatred for the imperium of man especially the Blood Raven Space Marines, as they have blundered into several of his craftworld's delicate plans ruining everything. He holds no patience for humans in general, and has been known to kill them on sight. This hatred is what drew him eventually to the warp spiders, seeing how they were able to jump out of the warp massacre their enemies, then retreat quickly. He fought several times under the farseer Macha, notably on the planet Tartarus, where his hate for the Blood Ravens began.b

Path: Path of the warrior, Warp Spider Aspect.


----------



## unxpekted22

*Name*: Othuen

*Gender*: male

*Age*: 189

*Home*: Ulthwe

*Path:* Warrior, warp spider aspect.

*Appearance*: Somewhat of a stronger upper body build than the average eldar, due to having to don the heavy aspect armor of the warp spiders, as well as constantly training for war since birth due to the proximity of Ulthwe to the eye of terror and the responsibility it places on itself for keeping what lies within at bay. Atop his broad shoulders is a wide jawed face with long thin eye brows flat against his square-like forehead. A clean smooth-skinned face devoid of scars or bruises. He has black hair, short on top with a thin tail in the back going down to the middle of his back. 

His armor has the same colors as those of his craftworld, except for his helmet which is colored red and white, his aspect's temple colors. Once the level of warrior more of his armor shall be painted red, and if he ever becomes exarch, the temple's colors shall consume him.
*
Personality*: Othuen is always serious. He focuses on his duties 100%. He could be considered a 'worry-wart', always wanting to double check, and always wanting to make sure everything is done properly and that things are going according to plan. If things begin to veer he quickly becomes worried or agitated, often feeling the need to take on the responsibilities that his less responsible allies seem to forsake or seem unable to take care of on their own. The hardships of Ulthwe have shaped him into a stern individual, the adventurous longing that turns younger eldar from other craftwords into positions such as corsairs never taking hold of him. 

*History*: Again, being born on Ulthwe, he has always been around conflict. he has seen chaos raiders board his home many times. He joined the unusually large ranks of guardian warriors that the Ulthwe craftworld has, and has fought off his fair share of chaos patrons already. He despises chaos, as he should. Several of his friends in life have fallen victim to both the raids of chaos on board the craftworld as well as their own attacks against the chaos forces around the Eye of Terror. 

After many years as a black guardian, he sought to become something greater, something better apt to repel the forces of chaos, and be able to run specific difficult missions that, though smaller in nature than full scale battle, would better cripple the enemy. When not repelling invasions in his civic duty as a black guardian who would spend much of his time studying the Eye of terror, its history, its creation, what lies directly within. Knowing the enemy is of utmost importance to him. He knows he will never tread the path of a warlock or seer, and so learning based on prior knowledge, experience, and logic is all he has to rely on. 

Though not considered a full warrior of the aspect yet, he is soon to be a graduated disciple of the warp spiders. 

As fate would have it, an allied band of eldar from different craftworlds have come together upon Ulthwe in preparation for halting the Despoiler's newest plans dead in their tracks and specialized units such as himself will be highly beneficial, if not necessary. In fact he has already noticed another from his aspect, bearing the green and white colors of the Biel-tan on small sections of his armor, participating in the initial gatherings of the alliance.


----------



## Serpion5

All charsheets are accepted thus far.Both Witch slots have been filled. 

Unxpected, a few notes regarding your char will be PM`d to you.


----------



## Angel Encarmine

2 Warp Spiders... This should be fun:biggrin:


----------



## Serpion5

Race to exarch? :laugh: 


Also, Santaire, sorry for missing your question earlier. The specifics of your weapons and such will become apparent once the Rp is underway. I will be using fluffy eldar whatnot over TT eldar, so chances are your arsenal will be a bit more extensive than just a long rifle.


----------



## Santaire

Great, it would be boring if everyone else got singing spears and Exarch equipment and I was stuck with the same old battered long rifle.


----------



## unxpekted22

I want a singing spear. That would be awesome. Someone make it happen.


----------



## SonOfStan

Name: Arthuin Lacontiran

Gender: Male

Appearance: Of average height and build for his race, Arthuin has naturally brown eyes and straight brown hair. However, he is is quite fond of self-expression (within the limits of acceptable society, of course) For that reason, his hair is typically dyed a deep shade of black, with vivid red streaks running through it. He is frequently tattooed with a non permanent dye that lasts for only a few years, as there is little sense in keeping a single design over a centuries-long existence. He currently has several flowing patterns, wrapping around his arms and chest in deep blue ribbons.

Age: 200

Home: Ulthwe

Personality: Arthuin is mirthful and upbeat, always ready with a joke, and even more ready to laugh at the joke of a friend. He is a great supporter and encourager, always more then willing to help someone that he cares for. Arthuin attatches himself quickly, and has a tendency to be taken by surprise when others occasionally react unfavorably to his high level of energy. 

History: Arthuin is the child of a life-long Seer and Dreamer, both native to Ulthwe. His father joined the Crystal Seers early on in his childhood, and his mother was, for a time, lost on the path of Dreaming. For this reason, Arthuin was alone for much of his childhood, left often to his own devices. Rather then having an adverse affect on the young child, Arthuin's creativity and curiosity was allowed to blossom as he explored his Craftworld. Drawn first to the path of the Artisan, Arthuin thought he had found something that would be an appropriate channel for his energies.

What he found, however, was years of frustration. No matter how hard he tried, Arthuin never felt at rest, no matter how many works of art he produced. He began fearing that his creative drive and constant moving from one project to the next would doom him, at best, to a life devoid of peace, and at worst condemn him to a life devoid of the Path. Unsure of where else to go, Arthuin found himself at the Shrine of The Harbringer of Woe, at the foot of an arena made of solid marble. He was quickly taken in under the tutelage of the Exarch Moraien Kylindilandris, and began training as a Howling Banshee immediately. In the acrobatic violence of his new war-mask, and the brilliant splashes of blood created by his power saber, Arthuin finally found peace.

The Shrine of the Harbringer of Woe, like all Banshee Shrines, creates swift and agile warriors. Unique to this shrine amongst those of the Craftworld is the emphasis placed upon single combat or duelling. In the vast experiance of the ancient Exarch Moraien, the warbands of Chaos that have so often roused the ire of the Craftworlds are usually held together by the will of one charismatic individual, be it a powerful sorceror or Chaos Mon'Keigh. Should that individual be removed, the enemy force will offer suffer greatly for it, if not be defeated outright. For that reason, Banshees of the Harbringer of Woe incorporate extensive training designed to give them an edge if they are ever found locked in single combat against such an enemy (within, of course, the doctrines and teachings laid down by Jain Zar). Thus far the training has been seen as a success; Moraien herself has killed no less then nine Champions of Chaos in the past centuries in single combat, and when an Autarch desperately needs a Sorceror killed or an enemy commander struck from the battlefield, it is often the Harbringers of Woe that he looks to. 

Path: Path of the Warrior(Howling Banshee)


----------



## Serpion5

> In the acrobatic violence of his new war-mask, and the brilliant splashes of blood created by his power saber, Arthuin finally found peace.


I found this both ironic and amusing. :so_happy: 

Character is approved.


----------



## Santaire

Oh my God! What the hell is wrong with rangers. They are awsome dudes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

(Plus Drasi needs a friend :cray

:laugh:


----------



## Serpion5

I believe DasOmen will post a ranger char. He told me as much via PM. 

Once I have his charsheet approved I`ll begin work on the Action thread. I will still consider new players after this of course, but we have enough now to begin.


----------



## Santaire

Great man.


----------



## andygorn

_[EDIT: I just realised that this might be too late. Please ignore if so, or can join later if you wish, no rush and whichever is best for yourselves]._

I hope this sounds okay - please let me know if you want me to change anything or to add stuff (not sure if this is enough for people to go on, but let me know if there are any questions or background gaps which need answering)?
I'm more than happy to help people tell their own characters' stories, too, as I think this makes a story better if the PC's have some difference and similarities to bounce off.
I imagine she hasn't had time for romance (or just not found anyone suitable), but let me know if you want to add in any other prior relationships like having 'good-natured/friendly rivalries' or joined-experiences like history/battles/studies/explorations/etc.

*******
*Name:* Carane [unless there's a good reason or from Saim Hann, PC's won't know that she was formerly named Therianne, but she set this aside when she started to train on the Path of the Warrior]

*Gender:* Female

*Age:* 144

*Home:* Saim Hann

*Path:* Warrior, learning how to be a Shining Spear (Shrine of the Cerulean Shard)

*Appearance:*
Carane has kept her wild mane of crimson hair yet, in honour of her Shrine, this is shot through with various ice blue silk streamers and hair-braids.
Perhaps(?) contrary to public opinion, she doesn't dye it with enemy blood (but she won't deny if people ask her or accuse her of it, either).
Of average appearance, she's not the kind of person who tries to attract attention (romantic or otherwise), though she has a facial tattoo of a vertical string of 7 diamonds by her left temple/eye. 
Her armour is the usual Shining Spear (or trainee) armour, but her arm-bracers are ones she has made for herself from an unusual dark iron instead of the usual white/blue composites (if she has to use the normal arm-guards, she will still wear the iron ones beneath).

*Personality:*
Carane has always had a 'young and reckless' side to her personality and it's thought that she will never lose these traits. Innovative and inventive, she throws herself dedicatedly to each task at hand. Although her actions always come from good intentions, she can be occasionally a little foolish (which she acknowledges) and hopes that time and experience will temper this and give her the wisdom she needs.

*History:*
Born to Artist parents, she was an engineer [or whatever the Eldar equivalent is], helping to maintain the famed Wind Rider jetbikes and their weaponry, always dreaming of taking to a life in the skies for herself.
Whilst serving as part of a Guardian squad in battle against a Dark Eldar raiding party, the chance came to serve her Craftworld in this role when a Wind Rider lost their life.
Like with the rest of her life, she seized this opportunity both hands: although she made sure to keep her mind on the battle and not get carried away, she particularly relished her several duels against the foe's Reavers and Hellions.

After the battle, expecting a reprimand for her actions, more experienced veterans saw how easily she cast aside 'the warrior's mask' after battle and return to being her usual self.
They were thankful that she had not 'lost' herself too early, but knew that she was already destined for the Warrior's Path.
Although she took time to adjust to the Shrine, she took on a new name and has embraced the Shrine's ethos of scouting/reconnaissance and felling the enemy using 'death by a thousand cuts'.

[I don't know whether it's assumed she's already passed the entrance requirements for the Shrine and has been a part of it for x years. Or whether she's still training and just about to be accepted as a full member, but need to pass a 'final test' (or whatever). I'm leaving this up to GM to decide -whichever is best for the story/background- and I don't mind either way].


----------



## Yru0

Just saying, I'm fairly new to a lot of things about the eldar, I've done my research, but I may get some fluff wrong...



Name: Jae Can-Aeth

Gender: Female

Appearance: Jae is relatively short for her race, although would still be quite tall for a human. Her body is honed through years of practice and devotion to the paths, and her every move appears choreographed and graceful, as if part of some great dance. She hardly bears any marks of combat, having been trained in agility and to use her mobility as her shield, save for a dark burn along her left arm.

Jae's hair is a fiery red, perfectly in tune with her violent nature, but grown long and straight, keeping graceful. This is contrast with her young looking face, many have underestimated the seemingly innocent young woman before they know her true colors, but many point to the eyes as the sign of her nature, the bright blue wild and piercing in their gaze, almost dancing to the light that plays across them, apparently playful, but enough to make a man shudder.

Age: 126

Home: Ulthwe

Personality: Jae is a fiery and ambitious young woman, always in motion and searching for a greater thrill, and she has found this in the embrace of combat. However, she also believes wholy in the cause and survival of her species, willing and able to give her life for her craftworld in order to aid it's struggle, although impatient to prove this to her older peers.

Although loyal to the end, Jae has been accused by many to be a short fuse, although her personality always seems jovial, her anger always burns brightly, and it is both thrill and hatred that spurs her on in the midst of battle.

History: Jae was born to an Artisian and a Striking Scorpion Aspect warrior, her two parents having influenced her life incredibly, both through their absense and presence, with her aspect father often away on campaigns, fighting for the craftworld, Jae saw little of him and came to view him as an almost mystical and powerful figure, one to always look up to for bravery and courage. 

However, Jae's mother was much more in her life, urging her to follow the graceful path of the artisian and forego the dangerous world of war and the aspect temples. Jae complied and she embarked upon the path of the artisian from an early age, although she had difficulty finding one that suited her mobile and fiery nature, she turned to dance and performance as a method to burn up her seemingly limitless amount of energy. Jae was inspired by the Harlequin troupes that passed through her home, finding their hypnotic and ambitious acts to be enthralling, and she decided to devote herself to her art in its entirety, her performances becoming more and more ambitious and eratic as her personality seeped into her work. 

It seemed as if she would become lost on the path of the artisian given time, but for a tragic event that shook the foundation of her life. Her father was called to arms during one of his brief visits to the craftworld when Chaos raiders pillaged their home. Jae witnessed the battle that saw her father cut down by the foul warriors of evil and the vile gods. Following the conflict, Jae became more and more aggressive in her art, before finally taking it upon herself to avenge her father's death by taking up arms for the craftworld, and joined the Howling Banshee aspect temple.

Jae found herself in the swirling frenzy of combat, stretching herself to the limit, driven by an anger and hatred for her foes, she came to love the unpredictable dance. Jae's potential was seen, despite for one so young of age, and she was watched by her superiors, although some worried about the unbridled anger that the death of her father had brought upon her, however, as time wore on, Jae buried this anger deeper and deeper within her, feeding off of it but not letting it control her, and after confronting the orks and the imperium of man in battle, she found herself fighting for the enjoyment and thrill.



Path: Path of the Warrior (Howling Banshee)

Edit: Ummm, same as Andy


----------



## DasOmen

Name: Svent Garut

Gender: male

Appearance: Tall? Check, thin? Double check, looks like someone who's planted a bit too much explosive for his own amusement? Oh Yeah. In fact he has sort of a face that you can just tell that he's not going to play by the accepted rules. Unlike other Eldar who keep their hair neat, tidy, the prime example of clean and elegant. Svent seems to have missed a few of those finer points, like all of them. His hair is long, and reaches down to his shoulders but is kept pulled back into a pony tail, binding it with a clamp of some sort. He's the sort of jackass you'd expect to be down near the docks, with a parrot on a shoulder. As far as scarring goes he's virtually clean, save for one small tiny nick under his right eye when he got pricked by a pitifully nasty berry bush with thorns. Others have nasty battle scars, with prideful and respectable stories behind them. Him? Nope, got it from getting a few berries for a pie. There is no epic story behind it, it's more "THE FUCKER NICKED ME!"









yay for shotty image. any dawn of war 2 pros care to help me here?<

Age: 123

Home:  L'O Ranga (Warning! made up craft world to fit the character. that and to have a excuse for orange and black. hey can you blame me?)

Personality: A optimistic. Neigh carefree person with a thought process of there's always a good side to things. Half of the people he is traveling with could be killed by marines and he'd simply say that well, their food will last a bit longer now, or that at least they recovered the soulstones. He's also a bit of a jackass, joking, and rarely seems to take things seriously. But he's not so daft to ignore people in need. 

History: Svent was a bit of a odd one, then again most of the people from his craft world were considered odd in the Eldar community. Small little minor craft world, barely even notable and barely even a pinprick on the map compared to the other major ones such as Beil'tan. Hell even Yme-lok had more recognition in Eldar society than they did. 

Svent started out life on a pretty pristine world. Mostly untouched by the war in the greater part of the galaxy, save for the one or two ork waaaghs that decided to pass on through every once and a while. His early years weren't that of a artist, or a warrior, or anything remotely important like that. What path he took was a "River Guide" on a paradise world. His parents went pleased but little could be said about those who chose the path of a outcast, and Svent had apparently snagged that one right off the bat. And to be honest, his parents, the both of them down the path of the Witch, didn't take all to kindly to Svent's little spurt of independence. 

Needless to say, Svent left his Craftworld, traveling the stars for little more than the sake of exploring. This however could have gone better for the most part, much better. First off, when he left, no one decided to go with him, he was completely alone in his travels. Second?... Orks.

Away from the Eldar Craftworld and any sizable force that was remotely friendly, Svent has had a hard time surviving, but has mostly just run into trouble with Orks. to be honest he has bad luck with Orks. go out to scrounge for food, Squig bursts out of the bushes. Go to releave ones self on a tree, grot drops down with a knife and a plinka. Go over to gather some water, Killa kan trudges through the river hell bent on killing him. Do maintenance on his bike where he was on a planet he didn't think was inhabited by Orks? War Truk filled to the brim with Lootaz barrel over the dunes towards him. The ironic thing is, all this time, Svent has just been looking for a peaceful and pleasant world where he could just go to relax, and explore without a care in the world... He was actually trying to get away from the Orks!

In his many attempts to get away from Orks, he's often landed on Imperial worlds, and to be honest, he can see why most other Eldar don't care for the Humans. First off they shoot you on sight. They're cocky. And they're blind in their faith to their way and their god. Now mind you not all of the Humans Svent met were like this, a few actually gave him the time of day and attempted to converse with him on what would be considered menial matters by most Eldar, but Svent was genuinely interested. The few Agru worlds he landed on, or the few Paradise worlds he drifted to, the people there were a breed apart from the standard Imperial Human. First difference is they actually talked to him somewhat. Then again he hid his pointy ears and did his best to blend in. 

Svent also had a habit of drifting to worlds where the fighting had just about stopped. Worlds with wrecks, and ruins. He'd drift through the battlefields looking to the dead and the dieing, providing what comfort he could to the latter. It was on one of these wartourn worlds where he actually met another Eldar, although the word Eldar should be used loosely. He had attracted the attention of a few Dark Eldar slavers when he decided to start blowing things up out of boredom. And while Svent wasn't the most experienced person out there, the slavers went' the brightest bunch either. He ended up tricking them, making them think he fled through a Webway. When they chased after him and ventured through the Webway, he detonated enough charges to leave a decent crater in it's place. Needless to say Svent left that world, and crossed it off his map with the words "Never return" scribed under it. 

By the time he decided to trek back to his home Craftworld... He had spent so much time near Orks, and running away from Orks, and dealing with well... Orks. that he started to sound like a Ork himself to a degree. His craft world didn't like this too well, told him to try again, or rather that's the polite way of putting it. He was one of the few that weren't welcomed back with open arms, so he went off again, and this time, found a race that interested him greatly. A race, that for instance, didn't try and blow him out of the sky upon entering their airspace. They were actually kind enough to ask him who he was, what he was doing, all the niceties that you don't get much of in the galaxy. The smartass had stumbled upon the Tau, and to be honest, he loved it. But it was only so long before his wonder lust took hold again and he was off. This time punching in a set of random coordinates and jetting off to who knows where. 

When Svent slipped out and into real space, to be honest the last thing he expected to see was one of Ulthwe's ships. Thankfully it hailed him before it shot at him. Though he suspects if he told them no, they would have shot anyway. His exact words "In the interest of not being blown to meaty chunky, soon to be flash frozen bits... So I can well, you know, blow other things to bits, yes i'll help you."

It has been a strange trip indeed. And a strange trip on a singular path. The path of the Outcast. Or the path of the traveling Jackass who likes to blow things up, take your pick. Path of the Outcast is easier to say anyway.


Path: Path of the Jackass errr I mean Outcast, yes Outcast.


----------



## Serpion5

Not too late at all, I did say new characters were still welcome.  


Both accepted. :good:


----------



## Serpion5

And second ranger. 

Your history is a tad farfetched, but I will chock that up to the ravings of a jackass and take it less seriously than I normally would. 

The part about necrons in particular doesn`t fit, as necrons don`t simply go back to sleep once awakened. Living alone on an ork planet doesn`t flow well either.


Lose the necrons, and lessen the orkiness of the post a bit.  Bear in mind that rangers tend to travel in small groups at times, they are not always alone.


----------



## DasOmen

wait did you actualy read mine? i'm pretty sure i mucked a bit of it up. me being a heretical tau player and all...


----------



## Serpion5

yeah, posting simultaneously with you, read above post. :laugh:


----------



## Serpion5

I think I will have to close recruitment now, barring some extrenuous circumstance or bribery.


----------



## DasOmen

ah right, will do the editing now, well now that i have burnt popcorn, cajun pringles, and pepsi.


----------



## Santaire

Great man, been waiting expectantly.

Nice to see you with us Andygorn. I haven't stopped 'Court of the Young King' and the update will be up tomorrow if I get the time. 

Another ranger!!!!!!!!!!!!! Pity he is a Jackass

Another howling banshee? We already have 2 of one aspect, why do their need to be 2 of another. Why oh why is this world so annoying.

(Random rant, ignore it :laugh


----------



## Yru0

lol, Santaire  acutally what are the aspect temples anyway? I know of a few like:

-Howling Banshees
-Warp Spiders
-Striking Scorpions

and I've heard of others:

-Fire Dragons
-Shining Spears
-Swooping Hawks

but I don't know the others.... 

Edit: Haha, forgot the Dire Avengers  *slaps self senseless


----------



## Serpion5

Howling Banshees
Warp Spiders.
Striking Scorpions.
Dark Reapers.
Fire Dragons.
Shining Spears.
Crystal Dragons.
Swooping Hawks.
Shadow Spectres.
Dire Avengers.


EDIT: Forgot Avengers. DERP! :crazy: 

That`s all the Aspects I can think of. :scratchhead:


----------



## Santaire

Crystal Dragons? Forgive my ignorance. I only read the codex, I don't bother going on the internet or buying apocalypse.


----------



## Serpion5

I have no idea what they are, they only have a one line mention in _Path of the Warrior._ :dunno:


----------



## unxpekted22

there are a few aspects that have been lost or no one knows the location of any eldar who may be following that path still. An aspect is lost when the temple/s and all its current members are destroyed, in other words no one is left around to teach it to newcomers.

shadow spectres were thought to be one of these lost aspects until recently. The two that remain lost are the crystal dragons and a weird one called slicing orbs of zandros. The only other aspect I know of is the eldar fighter pilot aspect, called the eagle-pilot aspect, a pretty lame aspect name in my opinion. 

I know there was a pretty big discussion on heresy somewhere over whether or not males can be accepted into the howling banshee aspect. I dont remember if there was ever a conclusive decision.


----------



## Angel Encarmine

Warp Spiders FTW bitches :victory: lol


----------



## Santaire

Aye, spiders and warlocks/farseers/spiritseers are the only ones who have as much a dangerous life style as us outcasts. We travel to planets controlled by demons and have a much greater chance of corruption, spiders travel through the fricking warp and warlocks/farseers/spiritseers have to control their psychic powers. The rest of you are wimps. :laugh:


----------



## Angel Encarmine

Santaire said:


> Aye, spiders and warlocks/farseers/spiritseers are the only ones who have as much a dangerous life style as us outcasts. We travel to planets controlled by demons and have a much greater chance of corruption, spiders travel through the fricking warp and warlocks/farseers/spiritseers have to control their psychic powers. The rest of you are wimps. :laugh:



preach my brotha!! hahaha


----------



## SonOfStan

unxpekted22 said:


> I know there was a pretty big discussion on heresy somewhere over whether or not males can be accepted into the howling banshee aspect. I dont remember if there was ever a conclusive decision.


Whether or not there was ever a conclusive decision, 'Path of the Warrior' makes it pretty clear either gender can join. Since I am, in fact, re-reading it at this very moment:

_"Arathain," said Arhulesh, pointing to the autarch. "He wore the masks of Dark Reaper, Howling Banshee and Dire Avenger before he became autarch."_

Page 240, Paragraph II. :biggrin: I can feel the Nerd overtaing me...


----------



## unxpekted22

SonOfStan said:


> Whether or not there was ever a conclusive decision, 'Path of the Warrior' makes it pretty clear either gender can join. Since I am, in fact, re-reading it at this very moment:
> 
> _"Arathain," said Arhulesh, pointing to the autarch. "He wore the masks of Dark Reaper, Howling Banshee and Dire Avenger before he became autarch."_
> 
> Page 240, Paragraph II. :biggrin: I can feel the Nerd overtaing me...


sounds like good proof to me! :so_happy:


----------



## DasOmen

made the changes to the profile. Dawn of War 2 is still being a pain with the screen shot.


----------



## Serpion5

Better.  


And if I had a problem with a male Banshee I would have spoken up.  _PotW_ is the source I`ll be basing most of my information off. I highly recommend anyone who hasn`t yet to give it a read.


----------



## DasOmen

i would like to point out that most experance i have had with eldar is fighting alongside them with my tau army against a few nasty things. i still love her reaction on the fith round. 

"you gonna deploy your forces? i'm about to get screwed here"

"they are deployed"

next turn, a army of pop cap stealth suits makes themselves known and i wipe about half the force in one go. i've never crit so many times in my life XP


----------



## Serpion5

That`s okay, I should be able to give you enough info during the updates for you to get by.  

If not, we`ll cross that bridge when we come to it.


----------



## Angel Encarmine

whats with all the Ulthwe lol Biel-Tan=epic WIN


----------



## Serpion5

The Action thread should be posted sometime this week. Friday at the very latest, but I will aim for Wednesday.


----------



## andygorn

Angel Encarmine said:


> whats with all the Ulthwe lol Biel-Tan=epic WIN


We're not all just 2 Craftworlds you know.(Carane = Saim Hann-and-proud-of-it) :grin:


----------



## Jackinator

Angel Encarmine said:


> whats with all the Ulthwe lol Biel-Tan=epic WIN


Ahem, Iyanden, where's the love for the blue and yellow :laugh:?


----------



## Santaire

Alaitoc anyone? No? You are not telling me no one has heard of Alaitoc. You aren't are you? :laugh:


----------



## Angel Encarmine

I've heard of alaitoc lol just saying and i got mad love for the blue and yellow haha:so_happy:


----------



## Santaire

So you love alaitoc


----------



## Angel Encarmine

I usually play as Alaitoc on DOW is all the blue and yellow looks pretty fresh


----------



## Santaire

Good man :gimmefive:


----------



## Serpion5

Meh, I`m a Biel Tan player myself, but Ulthwe suited the plot of this Rp better.


----------



## DasOmen

my question is this.


what are everyone's reactions to eachother? i mean, we've got eldar from across the preverbial map. even one eldar possibly most wish was never on the map to begin with.


----------



## unxpekted22

DasOmen said:


> even one eldar possibly most wish was never on the map to begin with.


what?


As for our reactions to each other, thats generally something that takes place in the action thread.


----------



## DasOmen

bah i know that. dont mean i dont wonder how it will all pan out though.


----------



## Angel Encarmine

I'm guessing the eldar from the same aspects will be cooler with each other than the others, and im also guessing the eldar from the same craftword (mainly Ulthwe in this case) will get along better. All just guesses tho


----------



## Serpion5

Meh, only issues between craftworlds i`ve ever read of usually involve Saim Hann for their barbaric practices. 

But as has been said, we will deal with that when the time comes.  Be patient.


----------



## DasOmen

but serpion. i am being patient. i havent traveld all the way to the glorious craftworld of Australia land and knocked on your door yet.

oh yes and a update is up for those who dont check the OOC thread


----------



## andygorn

Sorry, forgive the ignorance...it took me a few reads to figure out you meant my PC. I'll evidently have to read up about Saim Hann's 'barbaric practices' :-( 

If it helps, I'm not going with Wikipedia's "fighting duels with everyone" stance. (IMHO, a good percentage of Wiki is garbage anyway as it's not regulated, but this sounded like fanfiction/wishlisting anyway).

Instead, I'm more along the lines of Lexicanium and I figured Saim Hann were just a bit 'notorious' for being wilder, a sort of 'risk-taker society', clannish and less restrained/anal than the usual Eldar.
Sort of a WFB Bretonnian Knight Errant mixed with a bit of WFB Wood Elf:
Perhaps a bit impulsive (but not frenzied/battle crazed/'Impetuous Charge' rule) and different in perhaps she moves a bit more ferally (or has a slight aura of danger if you want?) and maybe she likes her meat raw (but certainly won't go around bathing in blood, or using blood rituals or eating from corpses).

An alternative concept, if it helps, is maybe think of feudal Japan: Carane would be a sort of 'former-samurai ronin' whereas everyone else is a 'samurai'...everyone will still have the same beliefs and values, but there will be different ideas of how to achieve them.

I imagine she would (at least at first) be a bit insular and keep to herself, but I'd hope you'll credit her with at least having enough intelligence to see the bigger picture and be wanting to work together..?

If you want to come up with some friendly rivalry things (e.g. people being competitive with her, or doing things like sparring or fencing but not fighting for real), then I'm sure she wouldn't mind that.

I imagine she sees a sort of kinship in things like 'speed' and 'daring' with the Warp Spiders and Banshee, but also seeing a bit of herself in the Outcasts/Corsairs/Rangers/Alaitoc's as she is a 'fish out of water' in a new place.
Seeing the Seer's point of view is a little trickier as she's got no direct connection, but I think she reveres them as "guides of the race", so no worries there, either.

Sorry, but can't recall which other types we have (let me know and I'll try to see if I can divine her initial thoughts).
Even if it's not to follow anyone else's Aspect or Path, she's still there to learn, so I'm sure she'll enjoy (and happily contribute towards) whatever happens.

Maybe also consider the reason *why* she's been sent to see you guys could be because she's _not_ so much into the 'bloody rivalry' angle (e.g. punishment for some misdemeanour? Or just to teach her how the rest of Eldar society lives and to get a better understanding of them)?

Maybe her walk is a bit different and more like a an animal stalking by (rather than a person), or maybe she snarls and yips during in combat?
I don't think that makes her any less (or more) of an Eldar, but just 'different', don't you..? 

I thought I'd sort of described Carane like this anyway? Never mind.

Anyway, grateful for people's ideas.
But I think this group is supposed to be about putting barriers aside and working together (i.e. the threat is dangerous enough for everyone to do their own thing and fight/strive together for the same cause), so it's not going to work if people play it like "the group is us here and you over there on your own"...is it?


----------



## Santaire

Its fine as far as I can see but it is up to Serpion to decide


----------



## andygorn

Yeah, there is that as well. Happy to be guided in this to whatever works.


----------



## Serpion5

> Instead, I'm more along the lines of Lexicanium and I figured Saim Hann were just a bit 'notorious' for being wilder, a sort of 'risk-taker society', clannish and less restrained/anal than the usual Eldar.
> Sort of a WFB Bretonnian Knight Errant mixed with a bit of WFB Wood Elf:
> Perhaps a bit impulsive (but not frenzied/battle crazed/'Impetuous Charge' rule) and different in perhaps she moves a bit more ferally (or has a slight aura of danger if you want?) and maybe she likes her meat raw (but certainly won't go around bathing in blood, or using blood rituals or eating from corpses).


This is fine if you wish Andy, but ultimately you don`t have to follow craftworld stereotypes if you don`t want to.


----------



## Goglas

Hey, Serpion, are you still accepting applicants? Looks like you have a lot of players.


----------



## Serpion5

I`ll consider it. Submit a charsheet and I`ll see.  


Action thread will be up tomorrow.


----------



## Serpion5

Never mind folks, Action`s up now. :biggrin:


----------



## andygorn

Carane seems is a bit rebellious (at least at first until she gets to know people), so will try to see what she comes up with.

On an RL note: I just found out yesterday that some one I knew long ago was killed a few months ago. Then I heard this morning that my uncle had died yesterday, really suddenly from an undiagnosed (+ unknown) condition/illness.

If people are familiar with how I transcribe, characters' actions always come to me in a stream-of-consciousness way, but at the moment things are coming in fits and starts and I'm feeling pretty numb.

I'm going to lose myself in eating (bang goes the diet! - lol), making models and some Facebook games for a while to see if I can get my 'mojo working' again.
I'll try not to be late with postings (but -if so- please carry on and my PC's will just be in the background doing 'general stuff').

I hope you guys understand. AndyG.


----------



## Serpion5

Sorry to hear mate.  

Take your time.


----------



## Goglas

Name: Shelwe Khaine (Meaning: Song of murder)

Gender: Male

Appearance: Unusual for an Eldar, Shelwe is well muscled and noticeably heavier than his kin, though not to a fault. He has an affliction, caused by a psychic backlash he suffered in the past, giving him eyes that are completely red.
The rest of his face is unassuming, with clear worry lines on his forehead, though those are usually covered by his black, unkempt, shoulder-length hair.
His body is covered by the heavy Aspect Armor of the Dark Reapers, which makes him look even bulkier. The armor is fully black, except for the helmet, which is white.

Age: 300

Home: Ulthwe

Personality: Shelwe's most noticeable personality trait is his compassion for all living things, be they Eldar or one of the lesser races. This empathy, however, almost disappears when he confronts any who threaten his companions, especially Chaos. This is due to his somewhat religious nature, and his relatively recent devotion to Khaine, the god of war.
When on or off the battlefield, he always seems sorrowful, even when joyous, as if he carries some great burden on his shoulders he can not let go of. 
Always ready to put himself in danger, especially when it comes to aiding his comrades, he nevertheless seems to disdain combat, leading some to believe he secretly wishes to die.

History: Shelwe's real name has been lost to him over eight decades ago, as he was losing himself on the Path of Grief. This, however, was not his first path. 

Most of Shelwe's life had been dedicated to the Path of the Seer. As a somewhat gifted psyker, he was put on the Path early on in his childhood, but was never able to see far or use his talent in conjunction with his Guardian training. Instead, his soul cried out for subtlety and softness, and led him to become a Bonesinger. 
After more than a century living his days in happiness, Shelwe came upon a great massacre of his people, as he was ordered to rebuild the defenses in an outlying region of the Craftworld after a devastating Chaos raid. As the other Seers took the Waystones of the dead to imbed them in the Infinity Circuit, Shelwe's mind was assaulted by the screams of pain and agony of the dying spirits. The psychic wave was so strong, Shelwe unwittingly joined the chorus of screams with his own soft voice, falling unconscious. 

After that Shelwe abandoned the Path of the Bonesinger and joined the Path of Grief, trying to maintain his sanity and silently prying for Isha to cleanse his mind of those horrible, pain-stricken screams.
This, however, availed him none, and for many years he grieved for the fallen. When he almost lost himself on the path, he was found by an Exarch of the Dark Reapers, who rescued him from his pain and taught him to use it against his enemies. 

Although still new to the Path of the Warrior, Shelwe Khaine, named so by his master upon joining the temple, is now 300 years old, and ready to protect the craftworlds from the hated enemy.

Path: Path of the Warrior, Dark Reapers aspect temple.

(OOC: Note that his past as a Bonesinger doesn't mean he has any psychic power on the field of battle, and only some off of it, if the GM allows.)

Edit: Action Thread's already up. Damn. Anyways, assuming I can still join, I just wanted to say I have no problem switching aspects, if it would make the GM's life easier. I can just as well see Shelwe as Banshee, Striking Scorpion, Warp Spider or whatever.​


----------



## DasOmen

now to see if the other outcast takes up the challenge, or keeps listening on. that or take bets to see when or if Svent crashes.


----------



## Angel Encarmine

lol your outcast is hilarious DasOmen


----------



## DasOmen

hey i try. no really i try. the fact that you actually find amusement in his antics means i'm doing the character right.


----------



## Serpion5

Goglas, your charsheet is fine. I will work him into the update and send you a PM when it`s ready. :good:


----------



## Serpion5

This will be updated on Sunday. 

Today is Friday, so you have a day left to post those who haven`t.


----------



## Serpion5

Awesome, we`re up to speed. 

Update will be tomorrow.


----------



## DasOmen

hey serp hey serp.... it's tomorrow.


----------



## Serpion5

Hey Dassy Dassy Das. It`s done.


----------



## Goglas

Hope what I wrote doesn't count as godmodding- I just took control of a simulated Raptor, not a real one, and had the Exarch say what you said he said, so I said it too.
If I need to change anything, tell me.


----------



## Serpion5

Goglas said:


> Hope what I wrote doesn't count as godmodding- I just took control of a simulated Raptor, not a real one, and had the Exarch say what you said he said, so I said it too.
> If I need to change anything, tell me.


That`s fine. I am generally okay with controlling the speech and actions of NPC`s to further the plot of your own posts. Just so long as you don`t overdo it (you have your own char to play after all) and as long as you don`t exceed any parameters I have given.


----------



## Angel Encarmine

Hmm any news on update?


----------



## Serpion5

It will be this weekend. 

So people need to post.


----------



## DasOmen

who hasn't posted?


----------



## Santaire

I dont have internet for 2 weeks on friday so I wont be able to post


----------



## Serpion5

Yep, you`re okay Santaire, I`ll keep you in mind for the update.


----------



## Jackinator

I am the same as Santaire. Sorry


----------



## Serpion5

Okay, so Ramo, Santaire and Jackinator need to be NPC`d for the moment. 

Is everyone else okay?


----------



## Yru0

Still here


----------



## DasOmen

yup, still ready and raring to go over on this end.


----------



## unxpekted22

yessir. Lots of people are out temporarily in all the rps I'm involved in actually so they will all be moving slow for a week or two probably.


----------



## Angel Encarmine

Yup i'm still around


----------



## Goglas

Roll Call!


----------



## Serpion5

You`re all a bunch of children. Especially Goglas, but especially especially DasOmen.  


I`d noticed a few Rp`s slowing up.


----------



## DasOmen

i'm 25 thank you. i'm 25 and loving it. well asside the bad leg from my medical discharge but hey, i'm loving it. most of the time when i'm not worried about taking pain pills.


----------



## Serpion5

Sorry Sir. I`ll keep my slightly younger opinion to myself then. unish:


----------



## Angel Encarmine

Lol yeah i saw that damn near all the RPs are slowing down..... people need to stop getting lives :laugh:


----------



## Serpion5

The update is up fellas, next one in a fortnight.


----------



## Goglas

Serpion, a question regarding the last update - Can we write for our exarch, or are we supposed to just talk at them / ask questions, and then have you answer at the next update?


----------



## Serpion5

Ah, yes. 

I generally take a relaxed approach to controlling NPC`s. So long as you are only controlling one or two short sentences, then it`s fine. But for the most part, I`d like you to focus on your own character as much as you can, and interact with other players if you are able to. 

This update was intentionally kept simple so the missing players wouldn`t miss too much. The plot will be accelerated a little more in the next updates. 

If there`s a problem with anyon`s post when I get back, I`ll see to it. So nobody should feel the need to correct anyone else.


----------



## Serpion5

I`ll be leaving for a week on Monday, so won`t be online again until next weekend.


----------



## andygorn

Sorry been away, as my PC went kaput and I didn't have enough £ to get a new one until now.
Still here for all this RP-related goodness, though.


----------



## Serpion5

I`m back. How`s things moving?


----------



## DasOmen

like a grot taped to a tree. no where... but really really fast


----------



## Angel Encarmine

I will post here in an hour or so gotta do some things real quick :victory:


----------



## Serpion5

Well you all have a week left to act. But don`t dawdle.


----------



## Lord Ramo

Will post tomorrow.


----------



## Goglas

Sorry I didn't post yet. Will do before the next update. Guess the loll just got to me.


----------



## Anilar

Hello all.
Rather interesting RP you have going on, the Eldar mustering for war. I believe it have much promise.

Im new to this forum, but wondering if there might be a spot for another player. I will ofcourse respect a no, what ever the reason behind it.
From what I can see from the paths that have been chosen, id say you lack a rather ordinary Dire Avenger, with a rather ordinary avenger shuriken catapult.


----------



## Serpion5

Anilar, I am happy to accept you as a player, just submit a character sheet asap so I can try to work you into the next update.


----------



## Anilar

One character coming up, came up with a little weird idea that is a bit outside the group of youngsters that you set the RP up to be about. I hope its okay, and I am ofcourse willing to change my character if needed.

*Name:*
Eriel Sorthanar

*Gender: *
Male

*Appearance:*
Eriel is a little shorter than most eldar, but his physique is impeccable, as you would expect someone who have been a warrior the most of his life.
Eriel have striking blue eyes, have coloured his shoulder length hair dark, so as better to provide camouflage, should he need to go without his helmet.
Eriel have no scars, thou he have been wounded in battle numerous times. He prefers letting the excellent medical services of the Eldar healing caste, do there work probably.
To war he wears a dark blue almost black armour, with a bone coloured helm. 

*Age:*
633

*Home:*
Ulthwé

*Personality:* 
To most Eldar Eriel seem a bit dim witted, naive and slow of mind. His speak coming in a slow and measured manner.
But for those that listen they will discover a person with great experience, wisdom, patience and knowledge. Thou Eriel knows he might not always be right, the wisest or have greater knowledge, he just aims to let his fellow eldar to look at things a little bit differently.
His patience often being a virtue.

Eriel is also conflicted individual. He has no doubt of the superiority of the Eldar race. But with his many many battles, he have experienced the best and worst og humanity. He have seen there cruelty and how easy they bow to the power of chaos. But he have also seen the best, how regiments of guardians discovering they were the pawn of chaos, turn against there former friends and hidden masters, and when victory was ensured kill themselves so there taint would not spread. He had seen bravery, where hardened soldiers would risk there lives, just so the life of a old woman would be spared. So Eriel is not so certain that human are so barbaric and low born as most eldar think they are.

*History: *
Eriel was a child of two warrior parents. His father was a patient Striking Scorpion that had his hunters sight on this wild woman of a howling banshee. The hunt took years, his patience against the wild womans impatience.

Eriel's birth did not stop his parents walking the path of the warrior for long. Growing up mostly with his grandparents, that walked more peaceful paths. Eriel could not stop being impressed by his parents that kept and keeps defending the craftworld. His mother fully involved in the banshee way as one of there Exarchs. (Might be an age thing here, im not sure how old eldar get, so don't know if a 1000+ old eldar woman would still be at full vigour) His father serving amongst the black guardians, after he have walked many of the warrior paths.

At a young age Eriel was involved in a terrible accident, that left him a coma for many months under the care of the most skilled healers of Ulthwé. When Eriel awoke his body had healed completely, there was no physical scars on his body, but for some reason that noone can explain, his ability to learn seemed to have suffered.
He spent a decade longer, learning the basic knowledge of the Eldar race, than other young eldar. But when he felt ready, he also started on the path of the warrior just like his parents. He started in the howling banshee temple, in hopes to get some more time with his mother. But the wild, fast and to him impatient way of the howling banshee, soon made him realise that it was not for him.
Then Eriel joined the Striking Scorpion temple that his father had been when he was born. A temple more suited his patience, the long hunt before you had your prey in sight. Eriel spent several decades in the temple longer than most eldar, his hampered ability to learn making it a necessity before he was ready for battle. Eriels patience and state of mind protecting him from being consumed on the path, even thou he spent many many decades as a Scorpion. After Eriel felt he had completed that path he joined the Dark reapers. His learning ability again making for many years of training, before he went to battle. And again he spent a long time as a dark reaper, reaping death from a distance fitting his mindset. Gave him opportunity to observe battlefields from a distance, beginning to understand the flow of battle, where as a scorpion you were caught in the moment.

But Eriel discovered that he missed being closer to the action, and decided to take up the path of the Dire Avenger.
Which for now fits perfect for Eriel he is at the heart of the battle, together with the guardians, reacting directly to the flow of battle. One moment protecting the Dark reapers and other long range elements from infantery assaults of the enemy, the next supporting the assault of the fast moving close range assault elements of the eldar warhost.
Eriel still spent a couple of decades longer than other eldar on the path of the disciple before he became an aspect warrior of the Dire Avengers, but it was still a lot faster than the other aspects he had travelled. And with a couple of decades as a Dire Avenger Eriel starts to feel this is where he belong, where his future is supposed to happen. Eriel still remember the advice or was it a prophecy Eldrad Ulthran gave him several centuries ago, before a battle. He had simply said _"Eriel one day you will simply be at the right place, at the right time with the right weapon and friends, and that weapon isn't a chainsword."_

Now Eriel is preparing for war again, his shrine being mustered for war.

Path: Path of the Warrior, Dire Avenger Aspect.


----------



## Serpion5

> he wears the standard black armour of Ulthwé Dire Avengers


The only gripe, avengers armour is primarily blue. You may still feature the craftworld colours as long as you can keep a decent amount of blue on there somewhere. At least 50% will do fine.  


Beyond that, welcome aboard. :grin:


----------



## Anilar

Oki just my google searches for ulthwé dire avengers came up with black colour schemes for the dire avengers. With bone helmets and red or blue manes/hair things on those helmets.
But I can be blue no problem.

/Edit: Oh and thank you for letting me join.
/New Edit, have changed the armour to dark blue almost black armour if that is okay. Should it be more marine like blue. ???


----------



## Anilar

You guys seen the experimental rules for shadow spectres. Seems there is a new mobile anti tank squad for the eldar.

http://warhammer40k.wikia.com/wiki/Shadow_Spectres


----------



## Serpion5

Anilar your changes are fine.  

Shadow Spectres are essentially prism cannons on legs, but there isn`t yet enough fluff on them for me to allow them in this Rp if that`s what you`re thinking.


----------



## Anilar

Nope, was more that they might make an appearance blasting a necron monolith or something.


----------



## Anilar

Should I just move into the story responding to the allready given updates, or do you want to bring me into the story later in the mission.


----------



## Serpion5

Actually, given the nature of this update, you`re probably alright to post. 

Go for it then.


----------



## Anilar

Im about to go to bed after a nightwatch. But will write something later tonight.


----------



## Serpion5

The update`s not until this weekend. Don`t rush, but at the same time don`t dawdle.


----------



## DasOmen

YAY it's Wednesday.

only problem with this Wednesday is.... no new mythbusters


----------



## Goglas

Yru0, assuming you wrote about my character (Shelwe) not joining the conversation, note that he's a Dark Reaper, not a Warp Spider.

Otherwise, great post.


----------



## Angel Encarmine

was going to ask which spider.... unexpekted is painting his armor and mine is in the bay... Was sure you meant the reaper lol


----------



## Serpion5

Chaps and chapettes, the update looms this weekend. Any stragglers need to post if their circumstances allow.


----------



## Yru0

Goglas said:


> Yru0, assuming you wrote about my character (Shelwe) not joining the conversation, note that he's a Dark Reaper, not a Warp Spider.
> 
> Otherwise, great post.


Oh bummer  I'll fix that up, soz.


----------



## Goglas

In this game, I have a tactical choice to make, which is dependent and in turn effects the rest of the players.
In another, the flow of battle against the heretics is controlled by NPC's, and my young character needs to focus on one threat at a time.
In yet another the GM sends us out against a horde of Orks and lets us kill them in our own ways. 

Joining this forum was a great decision. I should award myself with chocolate cake.


----------



## Serpion5

Goglas said:


> In this game, I have a tactical choice to make, which is dependent and in turn effects the rest of the players.
> In another, the flow of battle against the heretics is controlled by NPC's, and my young character needs to focus on one threat at a time.
> In yet another the GM sends us out against a horde of Orks and lets us kill them in our own ways.
> 
> Joining this forum was a great decision. I should award myself with chocolate cake.


...Is that a yay? :scratchhead:


----------



## Goglas

I'm just enjoying the diversity of gameplay in this forum. I remember back when I played D&D PBP (Play By Post) all the games were pretty much the same, gameplay-wise.

So it's more like a WOOHOO than a yay, but yes, basically.


----------



## Anilar

I will wait for a couple of responses before Ill post. Who knows what response ill get on my previous post :grin:

Jae and Arthuin our two squads should probably stay a bit apart, so you don't get hit by shuriken fire from the avengers. But close enough to support each other, attacking on either side of the tank. Splitting up around the tank will make us unable to support each other. But im easy which ever way we go around the burning tank, thou we might not quite reach it, because of the opposition. Then we just need to decide if you should be left or right of the avengers.


----------



## Yru0

Anilar said:


> I will wait for a couple of responses before Ill post. Who knows what response ill get on my previous post :grin:
> 
> Jae and Arthuin our two squads should probably stay a bit apart, so you don't get hit by shuriken fire from the avengers. But close enough to support each other, attacking on either side of the tank. Splitting up around the tank will make us unable to support each other. But im easy which ever way we go around the burning tank, thou we might not quite reach it, because of the opposition. Then we just need to decide if you should be left or right of the avengers.


:goodpost: I'm sorry all i understood was 'WE HAVE A TANK!!!!" :crazy:


----------



## Yru0

Yru0 said:


> :goodpost: I'm sorry all i understood was 'WE HAVE A TANK!!!!" :crazy:


I read the update and have since discovered..... we don't have a tank :'( ....they had a tank...


----------



## Anilar

We have a couple of wave serpents. Don't know if they go under the category of tanks.


----------



## Goglas

For our Ranger players, in case you were wondering, I'll try to post in the IC thread tomorrow.


----------



## Serpion5

It came to my attention (thanks Unxpected) that the weapons area was a bit fuzzy on details. 

Should the need for CC arise, all eldar are assumed to have a typical generic blade of some sort, generally a small sword or dagger. 

This only applies if you are not of an aspect that sports a superior cc weapon as standard. 

Sorry and I hope that is cleared up.


----------



## Anilar

Well I thought our Farseer was the most superior future scrying being in the entire universe, that would make sure the entire battleplan was so well executed, that there would be no need for close combat by our ranged specialists. :wink:


----------



## Serpion5

Anilar said:


> Well I thought our Farseer was the most superior future scrying being in the entire universe, that would make sure the entire battleplan was so well executed, that there would be no need for close combat by our ranged specialists. :wink:




Shit happens.


----------



## DasOmen

hmmm i wonder how many explosives svent was able to smuggle to the battlefield.


----------



## Serpion5

DasOmen said:


> hmmm i wonder how many explosives svent was able to smuggle to the battlefield.


...None. unish:


----------



## Yru0

Anilar said:


> I will wait for a couple of responses before Ill post. Who knows what response ill get on my previous post :grin:
> 
> Jae and Arthuin our two squads should probably stay a bit apart, so you don't get hit by shuriken fire from the avengers. But close enough to support each other, attacking on either side of the tank. Splitting up around the tank will make us unable to support each other. But im easy which ever way we go around the burning tank, thou we might not quite reach it, because of the opposition. Then we just need to decide if you should be left or right of the avengers.


Whichever really, not an awful lot of difference 4 me


----------



## Yru0

Double post I know  But I'm just wondering, Serp, by "you can kill a dozen" for the banshees/dire avengers, do you mean a dozen each, or a dozen between us like the warp-spiders?


----------



## Serpion5

Yru0 said:


> Double post I know  But I'm just wondering, Serp, by "you can kill a dozen" for the banshees/dire avengers, do you mean a dozen each, or a dozen between us like the warp-spiders?


Whichever. Less than a dozen will be fine for your post, as I`ll move the battle along in the next update regardless.


----------



## Yru0

Will be off for about a week without internet  and in the middle of a battle to :'( well c u guys in a few days


----------



## Anilar

Will come up with a post tomorrow evening/night european time.
Working on making a good battle description.


----------



## Serpion5

The update will come this weekend folks.


----------



## Anilar

Just curious if I could get a little feedback on my last post, the beginning of the battle one. I have this feeling I could have done better, not quite satisfied but since english is a second language for me its not always I can pinpoint what it is im unsatisfied with.


----------



## Goglas

Certainly. Not much to say, though.

Putting aside grammar and spelling (E.G. "Eriel and his fellow Dire Avengers were hiding behind the positions of the Fire Dragons, their dark armour making for decent camouflage amongst the shadows of the trees"), the post reads rather well. 

I like how each Avenger got a primary target in the 3rd paragraph, and then killed it in the 5th. Gives the post structure. Would've been better if you focused the post on that rather than the general information you provide in the first couple of paragraphs.

That said, I must give you credit for being the only one, I think, to have actually portrayed the enemy as somewhat competent soldiers, and not just walking targets. Although I did enjoy the Spiders' ruthlessness...

Anyhow, one last note; Pay attention to sentence structure. Perhaps it's just me, but I found a comma, semicolon or dot needed in several places.

E.G. "There had been no need every Dire Avenger knew what was expected of them, they were to cover the retreat of the valuable Fire Dragons, there numbers being limited they were more valuable for the craftworld than the more numerous Dire Avengers. And they were to provide suppressive and cover fire for the charging banshees that were to finish off the opposition."

I think it reads better like this:

There had been no need. Every Dire Avenger knew what was expected of them; They were to cover the retreat of the valuable Fire Dragons, and provide suppressive and cover fire for the charging banshees. The former's numbers being limited, they were more valuable for the craftworld than the more numerous Dire Avengers. The latter were responsible for finishing off the opposition. 

My 2 shekels. Great post.


----------



## Serpion5

Update will be tomorrow. Sorry for the slight fasttrack, but I can`t guarantee I`ll be able to post on Saturday or Sunday. :wink: 

So if you haven`t posted, I`m sorry but you have about 20 hours from time of this post.


----------



## Serpion5

Scratch that, I`m postponing the update because: 

A: Lord Ramo has yet to post and he has contacted me. 

B: I`m bloody exhausted at the moment. :wacko:


----------



## Lord Ramo

sorry my post is in the works, and it will be up by tomorrow morning at the latest.


----------



## Santaire

Dasomen, I know you said Svent sounded like an ork a bit but I think your overdoing it. If you want a character to talk like that why not do an ork rp instead of putting it in an Eldar rp. I know Serpion hasn't said anything but it is just wierd because Eldar wouldn't talk like orks. It makes your posts hard to read sometimes because of what you have done with the words.


----------



## DasOmen

i'm just doing what anyone would do for an accent, in that i'm spelling phonetically so you can get a sense for his pronunciation.


----------



## Serpion5

Actually Das, I think you are being a bit overly crude. I don`t mind the mannerisms but the speech can be toned back I think. 

It makes little sense for one who despises orks so much to then emulate them so.


----------



## Anilar

Well the joy of not being a native english speaker. ( I think)
When I read his posts, I just see the text of a rebellious teenager so to speak, that on purpose doesn't speak the fancy language of the establishment.


----------



## DasOmen

actually English is my primary language. bad English is a close second.


----------



## Serpion5

Update is up.


----------



## SonOfStan

If you ever feel the urge to spend a month in a Lousiana swamp in the middle of summer, don't. It sucks. Especially if you live in Alaska.

And as far as the way Das' character talks, I think it's important to remember how far removed the Eldar language is removed from any Human language. Obviously, his character ISN'T speaking like an Ork; he's simply speaking a rather brutish and low-sounding form of Eldar (ese? Eldarish?) It certainly seems incredibly strange to read about an Eldar talking that way, which is of course the point. Spelling everything phonetically, and throwing in lots of strange euphemisms, is a rather post-effective way of communicating the character's low-browishness.


----------



## Yru0

Sorry for the poor quality post, but I've had a long day at school and it's late....and then there's the hwork..... :shok:

On the good side...WOOHOO! Stan's back :victory:


----------



## Serpion5

Your post was fine.


----------



## JAMOB

Is it too late to join?


----------



## DasOmen

i'll be making my post here again soon. work has just been psudo hectic. also been waiting for the other ranger but no dice on him yet.


----------



## Santaire

Yeah, sorry. Will have a post up tonight.


----------



## Serpion5

JAMOB said:


> Is it too late to join?


Put up a charsheet and I will try work you into the next update.



Santaire said:


> Yeah, sorry. Will have a post up tonight.


You still have time. Next update will come next week.


----------



## Serpion5

Updated. If anyone has any questions regarding the war mask thing, ask me.


----------



## Yru0

K time for the Warmask questions!! *audible moans* 

I kinda get how the eldar forget about the battle once the mask is removed, kind of taking the whole idea of split personality to a whole new level and all, but what memories do they retain to an extent, and what do they not remember specifically? 

Lets say, would the warriors remember their training sessions, any comrades they made in the midst of combat? Would they be able to show their gratitude or dissapointment in fellow warriors? Or would all this be left behind? I'm just wondering, cause otherwise how would most of our characters really know each other outside of combat, could they even recognize each other's civilian self?


----------



## DasOmen

well, posted. would care for some feedback on it. also anyone who wishes, some suggestions on how i can add a bit more humor to my posts would be appreciated. i'd like to see if i cant make a bid for a laughing god award... far fetch i know i know, but still. may as well try eh?


----------



## Serpion5

Yru0 said:


> K time for the Warmask questions!! *audible moans*
> 
> I kinda get how the eldar forget about the battle once the mask is removed, kind of taking the whole idea of split personality to a whole new level and all, but what memories do they retain to an extent, and what do they not remember specifically?
> 
> Lets say, would the warriors remember their training sessions, any comrades they made in the midst of combat? Would they be able to show their gratitude or disappointment in fellow warriors? Or would all this be left behind? I'm just wondering, cause otherwise how would most of our characters really know each other outside of combat, could they even recognize each other's civilian self?



Training sessions take place separate to the war mask being donned. So retaining knowledge of how to fight is a given. Strictly speaking, the war mask would have been donned between the meeting and the departure through the webway; the reason I skipped this was to avoid complication. You were spot on everything else. 

In regards to remembering incidents and such that occur during fight scenes, my advice is to remember them _next time_ you wear your war mask. 

Of course, seers and rangers have no such limitations. 




DasOmen said:


> well, posted. would care for some feedback on it. also anyone who wishes, some suggestions on how i can add a bit more humor to my posts would be appreciated. i'd like to see if i cant make a bid for a laughing god award... far fetch i know i know, but still. may as well try eh?


I`d prefer if you took the Rp seriously actually. 

If you want to earn the Kiss of the Harlequin award from Heresy, you need to post around the boards in general on or off topic chat. The off topic subforum is your best bet, as the funniest stuff usually gets posted there. 

For non subscribers at least.


----------



## DasOmen

hey i am taking this RP seriously... my character may be a tad nutty but i take my nuttyness rather seriously. you can tell a half assed comidey one off when ya see one. so yes, i'm taking it serously, serously, why so serious? what better way to please the laughing god (fucking keyboard with it's sticking key)


----------



## Serpion5

That`s fine, but remember to place sensible limits on yourself.


----------



## Anilar

Totally forgot the warmask thing, kinda throwing me off course here.
Some of the things I have said and done in my posts then are totally rubbish. I would have had no idea how to respond to Jae's question in the conversation we had before we went off to battle, simply because I would have no recollection of it.

Im not certain how to proceed, my mind is blank.


----------



## Serpion5

Anilar said:


> Totally forgot the warmask thing, kinda throwing me off course here.
> Some of the things I have said and done in my posts then are totally rubbish. I would have had no idea how to respond to Jae's question in the conversation we had before we went off to battle, simply because I would have no recollection of it.
> 
> Im not certain how to proceed, my mind is blank.


Eh, don`t worry too much, I didn`t pick up on it either.  

Just pretend that didn`t happen then. Start fresh and go from there, assuming your characters know each other of course.


----------



## Anilar

Oki starting afresh, conversation was a bad dream. Have to rewire my thought pattern on my character a bit, hopefully I can write something later today.


----------



## Yru0

Yeah, but didn't the coversation happen B4 we put the masks on? Before the deployment through the webway?


----------



## Anilar

Yes, but my answer relied on my knowledge of humans which I have met on the battlefield. Something I have experienced with my various warmasks on, and therefore wouldn't have knowledge of, when I made my conversation.


----------



## Serpion5

Why not simply assume this knowledge came from the exarch`s teachings?


----------



## Yru0

Or you might've infact also met humiez off the field of battle  not far fetched for an eldar lifetime spanning centuries...and perhaps not all memories are truly 'forgotten' and erased but rather buried deep down, hence why some can recall them...so then is it to far a leap to propose that after centuries, even millenia of bloodshed, your emotions and feelings become tainted by these forgotten memories? Say, you have a distrust towards humans, but you cannot understand why, it is because of your experiences in battle, influencing your life but still forgotten


----------



## Anilar

Ill figure something out, but need to rethink some of the concepts of my character.


----------



## Serpion5

The update will come late next week, weekend at the latest.


----------



## Anilar

Guess I have a bit of time then. My character will go to the concert, but thinking up a bit more interesting stuff to write than aone liner going out the temple to the concert hall.


----------



## SonOfStan

I'm looking forward to the concert. Social interaction is a really big deal for Arthuin. :biggrin: Especially considering how nervous he is about the whole PTSD thing. I'm hoping he'll bump into someone besides just his fellow Banshees there.


----------



## DasOmen

i'm looking forwards to the interaction betwene the exarch who should know better, and the outcast... tidbit for some of you, some craftworlds actualy HUNT outcasts, as they see them as a danger.


----------



## Serpion5

Apologies for the lack of update. 

I was hoping the last few would post. 

So... 

*Those who have not posted by Friday will be eliminated.*

I won`t cater to players who only post when they feel like it. Nobody has contacted me with a reason. 

Expect an update Saturday.


----------



## DasOmen

something tells me our necron friend here isn't all that ... pleased? i'm just glad he's still interested in it.


----------



## Yru0

:shok: WE have invoked the wrath of the Serpion!!! ALL IS LOST!


----------



## Serpion5

The Update is up. 

Unaccounted players are gone. 

Thanks to those who contacted me. 



In regards to the post, please only read the tags that apply to you for the time being. Once the next update is up I will allow you to slake your curiosity. I preferred not to resort to PMing the entire update. 

Due to the fact that there is not a great deal required in this one, I intend to post the next one in ONE WEEK! That`s next saturday, or this time next week wherever you may be in the world. 

If you don`t make it, your actions will be decided for you. :threaten:


----------



## Yru0

:goodpost: Oh this won't end well.... :grin:


----------



## Santaire

WE ARE ALL DOOMED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Okay, take deep, calming breaths and think logically. 
1, something evil on Craftworld. Possibly daemon?
2, harlequin source of evil. Solitaire? Possessed?
3, Drasi in Dome of Melodies Unheard. OH MY GOD!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Serpion5

Santaire said:


> WE ARE ALL DOOMED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Okay, take deep, calming breaths and think logically.
> 1, something evil on Craftworld. Possibly daemon?
> 2, harlequin source of evil. Solitaire? Possessed?
> 3, Drasi in Dome of Melodies Unheard. OH MY GOD!!!!!!!!!!!


SSSHHHH!!! :secret:


----------



## DasOmen

that's alright, that's ok, i'll be blowing thier head off some day:gamer1:


----------



## Anilar

Im not sure how to make a decent length post on this update. Sitting in the garden by myself, listen to the concert start crying and then walk towards the harlequin.

Writing about battle preparations and warfare come much easier to me than writing about this. Will try and come up with something not to crappy before the update.


----------



## Serpion5

I`ll forgive a shorter than usual post for this one. Jut be descriptive and such, it`s mainly to set the scene for the next update.


----------



## Serpion5

Today is Wednesday. You have until Saturday to post.


----------



## Yru0

sadly I've got my IA so I prob won't be able to post until Saturday at the latest. I'll try to squeeze it in 2day but no promises...


----------



## Serpion5

Tomorrow guys. 

Less than 36 hours...


----------



## Jackinator

Unfortunately I've been having internet issues and with shows on every night this week I simply haven't had the chance. I will do my best to post by tomorrow, although I can't make any promises on quality


----------



## Serpion5

Not a lot is needed. This is just so I have the gist of what your character is doing rather than me deciding that. 

The next update will be far larger and I will allow much longer for it, but I`d still like all players to get a post up asap.


----------



## Serpion5

Sorry for lack of promised update.  

Life hit me harder than usual. 



Side note, SonofStan has left. I will update asap. Writing is in progress.


----------



## Angel Encarmine

shit been so busy, completely spaced it will have update up tonight


----------



## DasOmen

well i got my post up... so, here's a question. is he a sniper who threw caution out the window and is just out to kill this thing? or is he turning himself into a hard to ignore distraction?


----------



## Anilar

Now if I was a imperial citizen with some wit about me, I would be screaming prayers to the emperor for protection and to ward of evil. Im unsure if Eldar have similar prayers, rituals or rites, something that might steel fellow eldar mind and soul against the Deamons assault.


----------



## Serpion5

Anilar said:


> Now if I was a imperial citizen with some wit about me, I would be screaming prayers to the emperor for protection and to ward of evil. Im unsure if Eldar have similar prayers, rituals or rites, something that might steel fellow eldar mind and soul against the Deamons assault.


Given that you currently tread the path of the warrior, some whispers to Khaine perhaps?


----------



## Serpion5

Er... Problem?


----------



## DasOmen

cant belive i'm one of the only ones to post so far :shok:


----------



## Anilar

Well we are fighting a daemon of the warp, that have intruded into the midst of a craftworld, and have wounded a powerful Farseer. And im not sure how close the next patch of farseers will arrive, but it take time to come up with a suitable way of kung fu slab a mighty daemon the eldar way.


----------



## DasOmen

hence why i didn't worry about the eldar way, i worried about what my character would do.... IE take a note from the orks and go daka daka daka


----------



## Serpion5

Pshhh! What are you all, human? 

That sounds like coward talk to me. You all have plot armour as long as you don`t get too ridiculous.


----------



## Serpion5

Posts thus far are good. :good: 

All of your actions will be resolved in the next update, which should come this week so the last few still need to post.


----------



## Serpion5

I`d like to apologise for: 

a) The time taken to update. 

b) the quality. 

 It`s leading into another battle, and it seemed too much in one update when I had it typed up. So I cut it in two.


----------



## Angel Encarmine

Ummmm can i still post or am I kicked out of this RP?


----------



## Jackinator

Sorry about how late I posted, I've had so much on recently that it just completely flew my mind. And in this update is it ok if we remember the end of the last one? The actual killing of the Daemon etc?


----------



## Serpion5

Angel Encarmine said:


> Ummmm can i still post or am I kicked out of this RP?


I missed you because you failed to post in the last update. 

I will allow you to post again. Since you had no active combat role in the banishing of the daemon, follow the same parameters as the other warrior players. 



Jackinator said:


> Sorry about how late I posted, I've had so much on recently that it just completely flew my mind. And in this update is it ok if we remember the end of the last one? The actual killing of the Daemon etc?


That`s fine.


----------



## Anilar

Will post in a day or four, figuring out how my character would react to training after being a nuisance to a deamon.


----------



## Yru0

Sorry all, I'm headed on a weekend trip so I'm probably going to be unable to post.


----------



## Anilar

I don't mind meeting up Andy, either now where I have left the garden or maybe before we are to leave for battle. Don't know what Eldar equivalent of Facebook and twitter is, but im sure someone somewhere have the right gossip.


----------



## Serpion5

LORD RAMO! :threaten:


----------



## Lord Ramo

So sorry Serpion, life has my balls in its tight grip at the moment. I can make a post this afternoon..


----------



## Serpion5

:biggrin: 


.....


----------



## Serpion5

Okay, we`re going slow I take it?  

I`d like to post again a week or two after New Year at the latest if I can. 

Is that enough time for everyone to sober up?


----------



## Anilar

Would appreciate it, will probably have a post up in a day or two, but it is christmas and new year after that.


----------



## DasOmen

i just didn't want to be the first to post again ><


----------



## Serpion5

So. This weekend there will be update.


----------



## Yru0

Umm, random question, what's the Dome of Seers exactly anyway? I mean I get that its the center of the Seers, but is it also like your local Eldar psychiatrist house? Center of government? Public Services? Courts? I'm just trying to get an idea of what actually happens for the public who aren't seers in the building.


----------



## Serpion5

Basically it's like a counselling center. Only the truly lost go there to get help directly from a seer, but it is also the strongest point in the Infinity Circuit of a craftworld, and as such the best place to hear the indistinct voices of the deceased. 

Only Warlocks, seers and exarchs ever go deeper than the initial chambers and courtyards and such.


----------



## DasOmen

sorry bout not posting yet . and serp could you PM me info about the masks?


----------



## Serpion5

pm sent.


----------



## Santaire

Do you mean dome of seers as in dome of crystal seers, because that's the only unique 'dome' I remember from the codex


----------



## DasOmen

sorry for the odd quality of my post. have to get back into the flow of the character after so long.


----------



## Serpion5

Santaire said:


> Do you mean dome of seers as in dome of crystal seers, because that's the only unique 'dome' I remember from the codex


The dome of the crystal seers is at the heart of the larger dome of seers. 



DasOmen said:


> sorry for the odd quality of my post. have to get back into the flow of the character after so long.


Meh, you'll get the hang of it.


----------



## Serpion5

Apologies for my lateness, I am working on this.


----------



## andygorn

Still here, just been away thinking of other stuff...anyway, will try to get something posted.


----------



## Serpion5

Cool. That would be helpful.


----------



## Serpion5

Well, lot of procrastinating on my part for which I apologize. 

If you're still with me though, we are getting to the meat of the plot right about now.


----------



## Serpion5

Anyone still here?


----------



## DasOmen

arent you spiffy with the orange name. how'd ya get that anyway?


----------



## Anilar

Im still around.


----------



## Santaire

Really sorry, my mind has just wandered completely, will try to post


----------



## Yru0

^Nudge.

Come on guys! I don't want to see this thing die on us


----------



## Anilar

Can only agree with Yru0


----------



## Serpion5

A week. 

You all have a week.


----------



## Thebluemage2

Soo,You still have room for another character,or am I too Late?


----------



## Serpion5

Submit a character sheet taking into consideration the parameters and existing characters, and I will consider it based on how the rest go.


----------



## Thebluemage2

Thanks,I will Have a character up soon.


----------



## Thebluemage2

Name:Athbra

Gender:Male

Appearance: Athbra stands slightly taller than other Eldar, his would-Be graceful face tarnished by a long scar and a cybernetic eye, both gained when he was introduced to the business end of a Ork's choppa when he was on his first mission.Athbra has short, spiky blue hair {dyed of course} and amber eyes that yearn for the destruction of the enemies of the Eldar.

Athbra's armor is a fiery Orange, just like the rest of the Flaming Dragons, But he wears a black helment with a yellow face-plate with the symbol of Lugganath on the fore-head.
He also keeps his soul-stone as a Brooch under his armor.

Age:104

Home: Lugganath

Personality: A rather bookish example of the Eldar race, Altbra loves studying the advanced technologies and vehicles of the Eldar, believing them to be a pinnacle of success that will never be matched by the lesser races, in fact, he sees their "vehicles" as crude piles of guns with little grace or beauty.
Athbra also holds the philosophy,"An eye for an eye" and is constantly seeking vengeance for his people on the field of battle.
Even though he holds the arrogance commonly found amongst the Eldar, he is no fool, he knows that if the Eldar are to survive they must band together in times of danger, times such as now. 
As a Eldar of the craftworld Lugganath, Athbra Believes his race should simply abandon this "Doomed Galaxy” and forge a new civilization in the Web-way, and will voice this opinion when he feels it to be relevant or necessary.

History: Athbra was born to a Artisan mother and a Fire Dragon Exarch father who instilled in him a love of Eldar culture and hatred for the makings of lesser races. Both parents thought he would tred the path of the Artisan, and they were right, for he went down the path of the Artisan, at least until his father died. When Athbra learned that his Father was killed by a Chaos Dreadnaught of the Black Legion, and the Dreadnaught escaped through a warp-portal, He left his path and joined the Fire Dragon Aspect temple, to gain vengeance for his father ,who's soul-stone he personaly placed in the Halls of Rest in the Depths of lugganath,and vowed to avenge.

On his first mission, he was sent along with a small team to eliminate a Ork warboss that would one day launch a Waaagh! that would disrupt future plans. While the mission was a success, Athbra was attacked up close by a Stormboy and Barely escaped with his life, but at the cost of his eye, which was replaced with bionics. Since that day, Athbra has fought valiantly for the craft-world, some even say he may get lost on his path and become a Exarch.

Athbra has come to the aid of Ulthwe in response to a vision a Farseer of Lugganath had,which stated that the dreadnaught that killed his father may be found amongst the forces that Uthwe was fighting , whether this is true or not does not matter to Athbra, as long as there is a chance to avenge his father, he will go and fight with Uthwe, at the very least he will get to kill some of the slaves of chaos.

Path: Path of the Warrior, Fire Dragons aspect.

How is this? Do I need to change or add anything?


----------



## Anilar

Serpion5 has the final say, seems okay to me, and its nice to get a Fire dragon in the group. Only thing, im not sure about your fathers soulstone. Im not sure that the Farseers generally allow the Eldar to wear others soulstones as amulets. If you fall there is the chance that two invaluable eldar souls would be lost, so you probably need some history why you are allowed or have taken the liberty to wear your fathers soulstone.


----------



## Anilar

Wonder if I should make a post of a horrible death scene for my character, seems like we are dying a slow and terrifying death.


----------



## Yru0

Anilar said:


> Wonder if I should make a post of a horrible death scene for my character, seems like we are dying a slow and terrifying death.


Lol ^ if the thread is truely dead I might well do that  (of course Jae will most probably be reserected at a later date if another eldar based RP pops up)


----------



## Serpion5

No, my bad for not seeing this sooner. Assuming enough people have posted I will update soonish, and I will include Athbra. 

Character sheet is fine to me.


----------



## Serpion5

I intend to update by friday. That gives everyone a week. 

TheBlueMage, I will send you update details via PM. You can post this update if you wish.


----------



## Yru0

:goodpost: :clapping: WOHOO! Let the carnage begin...or continue...or... u know what I just can't wait till friday


----------



## Thebluemage2

I am In?MUHAHAHHAHAH!

LET THE FURY OF THE DRAGON BEGIN!

Thanks!


----------



## Serpion5

Well I'm sorry for the delay, but things have been busy for me.  

I will try to get it done sometime this week.


----------



## DasOmen

i'll have it up by friday


----------



## DasOmen

and posted. how could svent let his new teacher die?


----------



## Serpion5

Fantastic. It would be nice if my warlocks could post as well.


----------



## Lord Ramo

Sorry real life really has had me in a tight grip for the last two weeks, post should be up soon


----------



## Serpion5

It's up! Finally! :wacko:


----------



## Serpion5

Update will come by the end of next week. That gives you six days to pose essentially. 

I only have two players who have acted so far.


----------



## DasOmen

SORRY! is vorking on it ja iz vorking on it


----------



## Serpion5

Nothing yet?


----------



## DasOmen

you know the bad part about falling asleep in your chair, you forget what you were working on when you wake up ><


----------



## Serpion5

Well, this was fun. 

So is that it?


----------



## Anilar

??? Is that your way of say dead RP Serpion, which I don't blame you it seems many of the players have abandoned it, which is a shame since I enjoyed the different setting than most of the other RP's


----------



## Serpion5

It would seem that way. 

Figures it would happen now, just as I was about to intro the main antagonist. 

Spoiler alert! Deceiver Shard.  


Oh well. :cray:


----------



## Anilar

I can see the potential in that antagonist. 

Hope you find the use for him in a future RP. :cray:


----------



## Santaire

Deciever Shard?

And yes, I had not abandoned this, just never ever got around to posting


----------



## Yru0

Yeah I might as well come clean. Dead to me, although I did enjoy the setting quite a bit and I kept telling myself I'd post but....yeah. Soz all for the lack of dedication on my part.


----------



## Thebluemage2

{Sigh} Just as I got into it.....Oh well, it was fun while it lasted!

I will keep an eye out for your future Rps, Mister Serp.

:bye:


----------



## andygorn

Sorry for not having posted in this for ages. Thinking & motivation (not towards this rp, or your good selves, but just towards pretty much everything) have been...difficult...for me lately. :-(
I'm not usually given to such fugues, but stuff going on atm and couldn't / can't let people in.

I hope you will still keep rp'ing something though, as you all have great imaginations and ideas.


----------

